# Meet Logan Smith -- Born 11/28/19



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good morning! All is happy in our world.

We picked up our sweet new puppy Logan yesterday in Ocala, Florida from Robin Bowen at Prism Goldens.

He is so, so, so sweet.

We traveled six and half hours to get him, which was no biggie, but I was so impressed with how well Logan traveled back with us. He only whimpered once and that was when he had to potty. We stopped much more than that, of course, but this time he meant business. ?

It was so nice to meet Robin and she has been so helpful and informative throughout this process. (P.S. Robin, if you read this -- Brian has carried the puppy around like a baby since we got home and sat in his xpen playing with him. He must be people shy. haha)

These photos are just from our trip home and from last night (I'm in my pajamas, so only a little bit of me ?), but you can see just how precious Logan is. I'm charging my camera battery to get some good photos of Logan as we go along.

Oh -- and besides being a good traveler, he's had no house accidents yet. He goes potty within a minute or so of me putting him on the grass. We went to bed at 10:15 and Logan woke me at 12:50, 4:00, and 6:30. That was a very good job by sweet Logan. I played meditation music for him via Alexa. That's very relaxing even for me. lol He's such a good boy about going quickly and then when I put him back in his crate the first time he zonked again immediately, at 4:00 he whimpered slightly for a couple of minutes, and at 6:30 we got up, went out, ate and went out again. He's been playing and now my husband is about to playpen play with him for a bit.

Oh -- and he's sitting for me pretty well already. A genius puppy, of course. ???

My Cavalier King Charles, Abby, watched from afar last night except when Logan was in my lap and then she came over for petting. This morning I caught her by his xpen wagging her tail and they were sniffing nose to nose. I'm sure she will adjust well. Logan is ready to play with her now. ?

So, I will use this thread to update on Logan as he grows. He's so, so, so sweet! Ooops, said that already. ?

I'm in love. ❤





































I can walk myself! ?











Oh, and his registered name is Prism's Lately I've Been Thinking

I chose it from this song/video -- and as good as his name "Logan" ties in is because I have been thinking a lot lately about Luke, life, and how love goes on and on. Plus, I know Luke wants me to be happier and Logan is certainly a big dose of happiness. Also, Logan, West Virginia is where my father is from, so it's a nod to him. He passed away when I was 36 and I'm 58 now. I smile when I think of him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations! Logan is precious...........great to hear how well he traveled and is doing. 

Like his Registered name, great song........ 

Enjoy every minute!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Congratulations! Logan is precious...........great to hear how well he traveled and is doing.
> 
> Like his Registered name, great song........
> 
> Enjoy every minute!


Thank you! I know we will!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations! Logan is such an adorable little fluff ball. Have fun


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Yay!!! I am so happy for you, your husband, Abby, and Logan. He is set up for a great life. I am really looking forward to watching a Prism puppy grow up so please keep the pictures coming. Once you've really loved a Golden it is hard to be completely happy without one. I'm so glad Logan has come to heal your hearts and I know Luke would be happy that there is new joy in your home. I love/hate that video.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Congratulations! Logan is such an adorable little fluff ball. Have fun


Thank you! He is. We will enjoy him greatly!


----------



## Shalala1962 (Jul 6, 2019)

Congratulations! He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> Yay!!! I am so happy for you, your husband, Abby, and Logan. He is set up for a great life. I am really looking forward to watching a Prism puppy grow up so please keep the pictures coming. Once you've really loved a Golden it is hard to be completely happy without one. I'm so glad Logan has come to heal your hearts and I know Luke would be happy that there is new joy in your home. I love/hate that video.


Thank you!! He just met my daughter and her children (they did so well with him) and is now taking a nap. My oldest granddaughter, Grace, kept saying "Ohhhhhh. He's so cuuuuuuuute." ??

I know Luke would be so happy too! Luke would be playing with him, unlike Abby. lol I'm giving Abby lots of attention too so she will feel secure. She's done a little better today so far. She's not growling or anything -- just ignoring mostly, but is getting braver about approaching today. I'm sure it's an adjustment!

The song is bittersweet to me, but happy too because what a blessing to have a happy life with a Golden. The only part that threw me off at first is the initial young woman as an adolescent. They could have done a better job matching appearance. haha I mostly love the video message though. ?

I will keep posting photos! I love taking photos of my dogs and I think Logan is going to be a poser.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

A little overload of photos here in the early days. I'm puppy happy.

These are from this morning.























































They both need a little brushing. We had rain last night:


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Shalala1962 said:


> Congratulations! He is absolutely adorable.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I love seeing sweet Pink Boy (Logan) living his life with you- and you are right, life goes on and on- but it is up to us to honor our lost loves by loving again. 
I prolly should have sent a blue lead home instead lol...
but he's pretty enough to be a girl!

Keep working on the sits/downs, and make a game of come with treats and you will have a perfect recall before you know it.They all were sitting and some doing good downs before 6 weeks old even. SMART BABIES!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

He is just gorgeous! Congratulations 

Jules


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> I love seeing sweet Pink Boy (Logan) living his life with you- and you are right, life goes on and on- but it is up to us to honor our lost loves by loving again.
> I prolly should have sent a blue lead home instead lol...
> but he's pretty enough to be a girl!
> 
> Keep working on the sits/downs, and make a game of come with treats and you will have a perfect recall before you know it.They all were sitting and some doing good downs before 6 weeks old even. SMART BABIES!


It's fine! I love pink also. People always said "She's so pretty!" talking about Luke. lol His leash and harness were a deep aqua. Logan is certainly a very pretty dog too! Just a gorgeous puppy! You know a puppy is just precious when you get up in the middle of the night and still think, "How sweet!!" ? I couldn't believe how he would settle so easily again when we came back in. Of course, I'm not playing with him in the middle of the night. He's being kind and getting to his business quickly.

I will work with him lots training. I love doing it. I can tell already he's a smart boy!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JulesAK said:


> He is just gorgeous! Congratulations
> 
> Jules


Thank you!! ? ?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a little pumpkin! He is adorable. Will definitely be fun to watch a Prism puppy grow up. You're giving me puppy fever..


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have Abby and Logan napping now, so I can get some sleep. Instead I’m playing on my phone. ?

These are my grands. Mom (Brittany) was in there with them. Grace, Charlotte (one Logan was about to nip ?), and Adler. They were very gentle and loved him.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> What a little pumpkin! He is adorable. Will definitely be fun to watch a Prism puppy grow up. You're giving me puppy fever..


Thank you! ??

Puppy fever is good. ?


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oh my goodness. What a wonderful bundle in a perfect home! Congratulations!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

So sweet! Handsome boy! We are on our way home with Miss Noelle who was born 12/1!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> Oh my goodness. What a wonderful bundle in a perfect home! Congratulations!


Thank you!! He's a bundle of joy for sure!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> So sweet! Handsome boy! We are on our way home with Miss Noelle who was born 12/1!


How exciting! I'm sure Noelle is precious also!! Lots of love in your future.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

He is sooo cute!!! Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## 206076 (Oct 30, 2019)

Logan is such a good looking pup congrats on the new additon to your family.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats on the new puppy<:

What a beautiful baby! And you can tell he's well adjusted. <B


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Heidi Wheeler Duckworth said:


> He is sooo cute!!! Thanks for sharing the photos!


Thank you! He really is so cute and sweet!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

SunnysDad said:


> Logan is such a good looking pup congrats on the new additon to your family.


Thank you! He's fitting right in!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Megora said:


> Congrats on the new puppy<:
> 
> What a beautiful baby! And you can tell he's well adjusted. <B


Thank you! I just love his sweet face!

And I'm not bragging because it has nothing to do with me (ha) -- and I know it could very well change -- but sweet baby slept from 11:00 to 6:30 this morning and only woke then because I got out of bed. It scared me at first! He's happily playing in his xpen right now after eating and hanging around outside for a bit.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's great. Rukie slept all night starting night 2 and on. I hope it continues for you.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> That's great. Rukie slept all night starting night 2 and on. I hope it continues for you.


Oh -- good to know! I'm glad Rukie did that for you.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

This morning's photo blast -- just ignore me if you must. ?

Little Logan slept through the night and then we went out this morning -- pee and poop -- then back in and had breakfast and water -- then out again -- pee and poop -- then inside to play.

He was so sweet yesterday when I brushed him and so far I've just been finger brushing his teeth with poultry flavored toothpaste. We worked on sit this morning and this afternoon we will do some recall/come and down.

It's real wet in the grass outside this morning, so his coat is a bit damp in these photos.

Oh! And Abby got nose to nose with him today and sniffed with tail wagging, so progress. She's a good girl. Logan also met the neighbor's dog Mocha this morning -- a Shih-Poo -- or however you spell that. Mocha is very sweet, so that was a good socialization. Logan is already the same size as Mocha. lol
































































Post play:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

diane0905 said:


> I have Abby and Logan napping now, so I can get some sleep. Instead I’m playing on my phone. ?
> 
> These are my grands. Mom (Brittany) was in there with them. Grace, Charlotte (one Logan was about to nip ?), and Adler. They were very gentle and loved him.
> 
> ...


Look at all those happy faces! Your grandchildren are going to have so much fun and Logan is a very loved boy from the looks of it Such a lucky boy he is!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Look at all those happy faces! Your grandchildren are going to have so much fun and Logan is a very loved boy from the looks of it Such a lucky boy he is!


They were so excited to meet Logan! I had told them so many times they had to be soft and not loud around the puppy, they practically tiptoed into the house. ? And yes, Logan will be very well loved!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> Thank you! I just love his sweet face!
> 
> And I'm not bragging because it has nothing to do with me (ha) -- and I know it could very well change -- but sweet baby slept from 11:00 to 6:30 this morning and only woke then because I got out of bed. It scared me at first! He's happily playing in his xpen right now after eating and hanging around outside for a bit.


stella, my almost 19 month, put herself to bed the first night. She was so easy. Noelle slept from about midnight until 7 last night but had some whimpering. I’ll take it! Lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan had his first vet visit today.

They were all smiling like they were smitten once they saw him. The vet tech took him to see the other vet techs and Logan was licking their faces. My vet was grinning and asked me where I got Logan. He then texted a photo of Logan to his wife after asking permission and she said, "I hope that's my Golden Retriever puppy surprise." haha

My vet, Dr. Otis, said the breeder had gone above and beyond to do everything she could to get Logan started out on the right foot. He de-wormed again because he said, in his opinion, that can't be overdone with puppies. No shots today -- those are due February 10th.

Logan weighed 11.8lbs and he said that was perfect. He likes the food I'm feeding Logan and said to feed him according to his weight as per the bag's recommendation. I was already told by Robin what food and amount to feed Logan and he's eating very well.

Dr. Otis said I should not play with or take Luke (ooops! I haven't called him that yet) out of the fenced in portion of my backyard, in his opinion, until Logan is 16 weeks old. I've been letting Logan be in the front yard and we've even walked into the cul de sac island in front of my house. He said there is a high incidence of Parvo in our area and many people simply are not responsible dog owners.

He also said I should wait until 16 weeks for puppy kindergarten, not do 12 weeks, also for the same reason -- safety from Parvo.

Other than that, he gave me his Puppy Plan as far as vaccinations go and asked if and when I plan to neuter Logan. I told him 18 months and he said great -- that works.

Oh -- and he slept through the night again last night!! Sweet Logan! 

These are from our visit to the vet this morning:


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

... (didn't see how to delete a post.)


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

He is precious!! I love his sweet face. He’s already a handsome boy. Glad you are enjoying him ❤


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Congratulations! Logan is adorable! Great photos, too! Enjoy!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He is too cute!!! I can't stand it. Rukie and I need one of those. I kept referring to Rukie as she and her for a couple weeks out of old habit.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Emmdenn said:


> He is precious!! I love his sweet face. He’s already a handsome boy. Glad you are enjoying him ❤


Thank you! We very much so are. He also really seems to be enjoying life here, so that's good.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Brodys Rockies said:


> Congratulations! Logan is adorable! Great photos, too! Enjoy!


Thank you! He's getting livelier at times, so photos are getting harder to get. lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> He is too cute!!! I can't stand it. Rukie and I need one of those. I kept referring to Rukie as she and her for a couple weeks out of old habit.


I used to call the dogs my children's names at times. lol 

You and Rukie should get one! ??


----------



## dbrown (Nov 13, 2018)

Aww I am lovin these Logan photos. Such a cute face!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

dbrown said:


> Aww I am lovin these Logan photos. Such a cute face!


Thank you!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

A few from playtime today. I will spread these out more soon. I'm quite overwhelmed with puppy love at the moment. ? ? 
























































The love of mulch/bark starts early apparently:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying the pics of your little cutie pie.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

he is precious. i love that pic with his tongue hanging out!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Enjoying the pics of your little cutie pie.


Thank you. He is so cute and is keeping me smiling.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> he is precious. i love that pic with his tongue hanging out!


Thank you! He's showing how pretty his pearly whites are too. ?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan is definitely sleeping through the night. He really zonks. I usually take him out the last time at around 10:45 and he sleeps until 7:00 if I do. I generally get up around 6:30 or so. 

He's not going potty in the house, but I have been really diligent about getting him out regularly. He does well with about every hour and a half and I take him every time after he eats.

Abby is starting to accept him more. Abby makes a lot of noise when she plays yipping and such, so he is getting used to her. She takes off running and he chases her. They seem to enjoy that. Occasionally, Abby will slow down and let him sniff her as her tail wags. Abby is at the groomer today. She will not be pleased with me about that. She always seems miffed for about 30 minutes when she gets home and she also rolls around non-stop to make sure she messes up her hair. ? 

I've been working with Logan more on sit, stay, come, name recognition and the word "yes" for him knowing he did a good job.

These are from yesterday and this morning:


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

So fuzzy. Love him.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> So fuzzy. Love him.


Thank you! He smells so good too. Fun to snuggle.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Logan is totally scrumptious! Ooooo I wouldn't be able to take my hands off him! I love seeing his pics and videos on Twitter too.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Cody'sMom said:


> Logan is totally scrumptious! Ooooo I wouldn't be able to take my hands off him! I love seeing his pics and videos on Twitter too.


Thank you! He is getting a lot of attention when he's awake. I wish I could sleep as well as he does. ? I guess I could share videos here by uploading them onto Youtube and then linking them here.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

diane0905 said:


> Logan is definitely sleeping through the night. He really zonks. I usually take him out the last time at around 10:45 and he sleeps until 7:00 if I do. I generally get up around 6:30 or so.
> 
> He's not going potty in the house, but I have been really diligent about getting him out regularly. He does well with about every hour and a half and I take him every time after he eats.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, he is perfect!❤


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sholt said:


> Oh my goodness, he is perfect!❤


Thank you! I love him. ?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

This is Logan’s sister, Abby, fresh from her primping today.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

She looks lovely. Hopefully Logan is too little to slobber her up. Rukie comes home from his play dates wet and sticky from all the slobber.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> She looks lovely. Hopefully Logan is too little to slobber her up. Rukie comes home from his play dates wet and sticky from all the slobber.


Haha -- he hasn't yet. I'm not sure she will let him yet, although she is starting to let him play with her. She yips at him and runs and he chases. She'll occasionally let him catch her and her tail is just a wagging. She and Luke played pretty hard and he never slobbered on her any. They did the toothy abyss thing with their mouths playing.

Thank you. She is a pretty girl.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am so happy for you to have Logan, another Golden in your life. He is great looking pup, coming from a top notch breeder. May his journey be a well worn path of endless tail wags, plenty of treats and a healthy life. He's in good hands in his new home..
dlm ny country


----------



## Heart of Goldens (May 6, 2019)

So adorable. Too bad they don’t stay that cuddly puff ball size for just a bit longer! Looks like you have a lot of happy days ahead!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

dlmrun2002 said:


> I am so happy for you to have Logan, another Golden in your life. He is great looking pup, coming from a top notch breeder. May his journey be a well worn path of endless tail wags, plenty of treats and a healthy life. He's in good hands in his new home..
> dlm ny country


Thank you so much! He is causing so many smiles in our household. Even Abby is starting to tail wag around him. I asked Luke if he was able to assist to please help me pick the perfect puppy for our family. ?

Little Logan is just precious -- beautiful, smart, and sweet.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Heart of Goldens said:


> So adorable. Too bad they don’t stay that cuddly puff ball size for just a bit longer! Looks like you have a lot of happy days ahead!


Aren't puppies so precious?! I love this stage because it's so much fun to teach them/be taught by them and see how smart they are in learning new things. It's also very awarding to have an intelligent and well behaved adult dog. I had to kept reminding myself when I decided on a puppy again they do not come out brand new behaving like a well behaved adult does. ?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good morning from Logan! 

He's such a good boy. He's had two tinkle accidents so far (both my fault) -- no poop accidents. He even told me yesterday with a whimper and my friend was over visiting. It was my fault for not moving quickly enough. I realized after the fact he had told me as plain as day. Bad mommy. ?

We've worked on "yes" as a marker word, he sits like a pro, he is doing down now, and he does come pretty well.

Do y'all use a long training lead to teach "Come"? I have not tried that yet.

He's sleeping through the night. His sister, Abby, is all out playing with him now and that's fun to watch. Logan is a confident and curious little puppy. Abby loves all the playing action. When I have him outside if he hears a truck or a noise (construction or anything like that) he stands up tall and pretty and looks for the source.

Logan made me laugh this morning because he did a Luke move while playing with Abby. He grabbed her by her rear leg. ?

He's good with his crate and xpen. He loves his toys. He either uses his Cuddle Puppy as a pillow or to sling around.

We love, love, love little Logan.

Oh! I'm going to do my first ever nail trimming for him tomorrow. Pray for me.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I trimmed dog nails for the first time in my life this morning. ?

I get Abby's clipped at the vet regularly. The vet says Abby lets her do it just fine, but lets out a screeching yip for every clip. I know she's not kidding because Abby does high drama for almost everything -- play, during brushing if there's any kind of tangle (I am very gentle with her), and so on. It's high pitched and makes me jump if she catches me off guard. I have no idea why as she'll let me groom her otherwise with no sound effects. She goes to the groomer regularly. Anyway. She's a good girl. lol

Luckily, Robin sent me a video of her trimming a puppy's nails and I also watched videos online and read. It was easy peasy. Logan was so good during the process. Now I know I can. BTW, the vet said Luke's were always worn down. We walked a lot and the orthopedic vet said it was somewhat his gait also that caused it. His dew claw didn't, of course, but we had that trimmed at the vet.

I'm happy for my new found talent. ?

I'll trim his paw hair this afternoon.

This morning's Logan:


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

By the way, are puppy nails naturally white and turn darker later or are they the color they are from the get go? Luke's were black. Logan's are white right now and I can clearly see the quick/pink part.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Some puppies nails are black and some are striped and some are white. You are doing great if you cut those nails! 
Just watch my foot video and get braver every week. You can do it.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Some puppies nails are black and some are striped and some are white. You are doing great if you cut those nails!
> Just watch my foot video and get braver every week. You can do it.


Thanks! Good to know. I like them white because I can see the pink part and stay away from it.

Poor Abby got put into a cone this morning at the vet. She has a sore on top of her foot she will not leave alone. I've trimmed it, put medicine on it, wrapped it and added a dog sock over it, and tried the pet store cone. She is able to get to it despite all of that -- chews off the wrap -- can escape the cone. Lord! Now she's in a plastic cone and heading home (Brian/hubby took her to vet.) No telling what Logan will think of that. I know what Abby thinks of it. The vet said two weeks! Ugh!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Awww, look at the misery on that face.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

have you tried a bitter apple or bitter lime on the fur around her booboo? If she likes bitter, tabasco sauce around the boo boo?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> have you tried a bitter apple or bitter lime on the fur around her booboo? If she likes bitter, tabasco sauce around the boo boo?


I have not tried Tabasco. Abby thinks the world is edible and she loved the bitter apple spray. I bet she would not like Tabasco. I ordered a medium Comfy cone to see if that would work for her. We had a cone Brian bought at the Petco, but she can get it off. The vet's cone is terrible to try to take on and off and she does not want to move with it on. I brought her water bowl to her and she just stared at me, so we're going to have to figure something out.

Logan thinks the cone is a chew toy.  I put Abby up on the couch so he can't get to it. 

Bitter apple is working for Logan to not chew the furniture. Thank goodness. lol


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

On the plastic vets cone- instead of using it w her collar, get some gauze and use that instead, just tie it in a bow. Then it'll slip off super easy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> On the plastic vets cone- instead of using it w her collar, get some gauze and use that instead, just tie it in a bow. Then it'll slip off super easy.


The dark rose looking material at the neck of the cone in the photo is gauze. It slips off pretty easily. It's the getting it back on that is a little difficult. We figured it out though. Her comfy cone should be here tomorrow and that will make life much easier -- probably not in Abby's opinion.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good morning!

We are releasing Abby from her cone for their morning playtime and they are doing so well together. ?




























Plus, a couple from this morning's greet the day time:


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Some smiley photos from yesterday. I also started working with Logan today on not biting the leash so much. He plays so hard with Abby in the mornings and then zonks. 














































Throwing in one of Luke running to me at the pond -- it came up in my Facebook memories:










Also -- ooops. She just lets him do this:


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for keeping the pictures coming! I wish I could get my hands on that fluffy puppy fur ( but not near the teeth).


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> Thanks for keeping the pictures coming! I wish I could get my hands on that fluffy puppy fur ( but not near the teeth).


I enjoy having the photos to look back at. Glad you are enjoying!

Puppies take a lot of energy. haha He is not mouthing me very much, by some miracle. He did the first few days. I've been giving him toys. He loves putting that leash in his mouth though. Something to work on. ?


----------



## dbrown (Nov 13, 2018)

Awww Logan! Great job with cutting the nails. The white/ clear nails are great, you can see what you're doing better. I love the photo of him stretched out on the couch. What a cute little puffball he is.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

dbrown said:


> Awww Logan! Great job with cutting the nails. The white/ clear nails are great, you can see what you're doing better. I love the photo of him stretched out on the couch. What a cute little puffball he is.


Thank you! I definitely prefer the white/clear nails. He's so sweet and already enjoying his couch time.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan's bowls came in. I ordered them off Etsy. They're so sweet. Also, here's a smiley photo of Logan and a terrible photo of me post teaching exercise this morning, but I love how sweet Logan looks in it so I'll post it. We've had weather in the 70's and it feels like spring.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

It has been raining here today -- started late morning -- and now we have some severe weather coming. Abby and Logan enjoyed some outside time before the weather.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Hi Beautiful Pink Boy! 
I love that you post pics of him- I see more of him than any of his sibs!!
Robin


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Hi Beautiful Pink Boy!
> I love that you post pics of him- I see more of him than any of his sibs!!
> Robin


I'm glad you're enjoying the photos. You can watch him grow up! Logan and Abby are becoming such good friends. They really play hard and then they zonk big time.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> She looks lovely. Hopefully Logan is too little to slobber her up. Rukie comes home from his play dates wet and sticky from all the slobber.


I thought about this comment today. Soooo much slobbering going on. Their ears get soaked. ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

diane0905 said:


> By the way, are puppy nails naturally white and turn darker later or are they the color they are from the get go? Luke's were black. Logan's are white right now and I can clearly see the quick/pink part.


My first Golden, his nails were all black, my girl had all white nails. My current boy has one black nail, the rest are white. 

It's tricky trimming black nails, white nails are much easier since you can see the quick.
I used to trim my first boy's nails weekly and only took a little bit off at a time since they were black to prevent hitting the quick.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

We need some pictures this weekend.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh my he is so cute! Your pictures are so gorgeous. Is it you who is the photographer?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> My first Golden, his nails were all black, my girl had all white nails. My current boy has one black nail, the rest are white.
> 
> It's tricky trimming black nails, white nails are much easier since you can see the quick.
> I used to trim my first boy's nails weekly and only took a little bit off at a time since they were black to prevent hitting the quick.


It is tricky. That's my plan. I'm going to do Logan's each Saturday and just a little bit.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Oh my he is so cute! Your pictures are so gorgeous. Is it you who is the photographer?


Yes. Thank you so much! He's such a sweetie. I love his spirit. He's going to have lots of thoughts. lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> We need some pictures this weekend.


I took two this morning. I will get some more. We got deluged for a bit, but it's clear and chillier today.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good morning from Logan!

We refreshed sit today and worked on leash walking so far.

Logan is sitting so well immediately for treat time in the morning (He gets his vitamins for treats and that's working for him for now lol) and he also sits well for dinner time. I walk over to his bowl for his food and he knows to sit before I will put the food in the bowl. Good boy.

These are from our first morning outing. He's wearing his new collar and leash. I just got the little puppy Blueberry for now. His little copper tag goes well with the green. Green is my favorite color, so I decided to go with green for Logan. Luke was aqua. Abby is pink.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Smart and good looking, sounds like a keeper to me!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Two more -- puppy selfies. ?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

So cute. I like the new collar. Thanks for the puppy fix.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

He won't have people asking if he's a girl now that he has green.. and you can use the slip lead with Abby!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> So cute. I like the new collar. Thanks for the puppy fix.


Thank you!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> He won't have people asking if he's a girl now that he has green.. and you can use the slip lead with Abby!


He keeps getting visitors. My SIL stopped by to play with him and tomorrow my son asked me if I would go to brunch with him and three of his friends who want to stop by after and meet Logan. ? 

I've never had a slip lead and I really like the ease of it. That's a good idea with Abby and I may get Logan another one too. I think it would be pretty convenient to have them hanging near the door for quick outings or for pit stops when we are traveling.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Mes Amis is a wonderful home- based business. I send her slips home w every puppy because they are so hard to find, and that fabric so nice to the hand, and washes and keeps color for years.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Mes Amis is a wonderful home- based business. I send her slips home w every puppy because they are so hard to find, and that fabric so nice to the hand, and washes and keeps color for years.


Someone on Twitter noticed he had one on and said nice things about them. I need to soak the little pink one. Logan is already getting better about not putting his leash in his mouth. He's not chewing things he shouldn't much at all either. He tried the first week, but has really slacked off. I told Brian I think it's because Abby is playing with him so much.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Okay -- I haven't taken photos today yet, but I want to say Logan barked at me for the first time today and it was sooooo cute.

Every morning after potty time I have always given the dogs a morning treat. Well, Abby knows it's treat time and even if I have no coffee yet fog she will follow me around until I come out of the fog to remember to give her her dang treat. So, into the laundry room we go with me saying let's go get a treat. Luke and Abby always lined up side by side sitting and waiting. Logan is already sitting waiting right beside Abby -- learning from watching.

I gave Abby her treat and then it's Logan's turn. I'm giving Logan his vitamins so far at that time as a treat. Well, I hadn't taken them out of their containers yet and as I was unscrewing lids and taking them out, he let out an excited string of barks. It looked just like how Luke would do when he wanted me to stop teasing him and throw the aqua dumbbell into the pool right now. It was so cute coming out of such a little body.

Anyway, this was a lot of story for some barks but I liked it. ? ?


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> He won't have people asking if he's a girl now that he has green.. and you can use the slip lead with Abby!


haha! I am shocked he gets called a girl even in pink. Mine have pink and or purple and I’m constantly asked how old is he? or when they have a bright pink floral bandana on With “Stella/Noelle” ???‍♀

Logan is cute! Love the pics with Abby. Noelle can get away with murder with Stella. I feel bad but then I remember how bitey Stella was on US!! So far...she’s developing decent bite inhibition thanks to her sister. We went to a very small puppy play yesterday and little bruiser spent more time sitting under the four other pet parent chairs. Her interest remained with the 2 lb toy yorkie. Didn’t care about anyone else. I actually think she was scared of them!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> haha! I am shocked he gets called a girl even in pink. Mine have pink and or purple and I’m constantly asked how old is he? or when they have a bright pink floral bandana on With “Stella/Noelle” ???‍♀
> 
> Logan is cute! Love the pics with Abby. Noelle can get away with murder with Stella. I feel bad but then I remember how bitey Stella was on US!! So far...she’s developing decent bite inhibition thanks to her sister. We went to a very small puppy play yesterday and little bruiser spent more time sitting under the four other pet parent chairs. Her interest remained with the 2 lb toy yorkie. Didn’t care about anyone else. I actually think she was scared of them!


I love when they teach each other good things. ?

Thank you! Logan looks all boy to me too. Luke was often called a girl and I could see it because he had a more delicate (not sure how to describe) looking face. Logan's place he is going to when he's playing with Abby is underneath the wicker coffee table. He won't fit under there long. He only goes for a second and then comes flying back out ready for more. I think he's figured out Abby won't come under there. ? 

Another funny thing he does is what I call cat behavior. He'll slow down and slowly sneak up on Abby -- and then pounce! lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh -- and one more thing -- our brunch group has grown to six total today so Logan will get lots of good socialization today. My son's friends are apparently all real happy and excited to see a puppy. ?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I haven't tried a video yet, so I'll give it a try:

Logan Discovers a Pine Cone


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

The video is so cute! I have also enjoyed the unforseen advantage that an empty nest puppy brings the adult children home more often. I love seeing how much fun you are having with sweet Logan.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

that made me smile so big! We have no pine trees so that might've been his first pine cone!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> The video is so cute! I have also enjoyed the unforseen advantage that an empty nest puppy brings the adult children home more often. I love seeing how much fun you are having with sweet Logan.


Thank you! He was such a big hit with my son's friends, of course. He and Abby got lots of attention.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> that made me smile so big! We have no pine trees so that might've been his first pine cone!


It was then! He really liked it. I got some cute photos of him with a stick earlier too. He's so funny.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's Logan from this morning. He had a good day discovering both a stick and a pine cone.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan heads to his next checkup at the vet today at noon. Shots. Yuck.

I'm moving him up to his next size crate for tonight, so we'll see how that goes. His was only a 22" crate and big boy is starting to look cramped. I bought a 30" w/a divider, so I will give him all of it but about five inches and see how he does. He'll now have the same size crate as his big sister. 

Here's a cute video of Abby and Logan playing. Abby can drag him a little. I told her to enjoy that while it lasts. ?

Abby & Logan Playing


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan weighed 11.8lbs at his first visit to the vet with me and now he's up to 15.6lbs. The vet said he could feel his ribs, so to feed him one cup with each meal. He gets training treats too. He exercises a lot playing with Abby.

He said Logan looks great. 

He gave him Trifexis for his first heart worm treatment. Abby is on Sentinel and Bravecto and he said eventually we would work towards those. He offered up (for later) the one year shot, but I'm not doing that. I've been thinking of getting rid of the three month Bravecto and finding a one month pill instead, so one year is out.

He said he had been showing the photo he took of Logan to everyone. lol. I think he's smitten.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Brother was 16# today. Growing growing! Also got first HW preventative today. Nexgard is a good monthly for flea and tick fwiw.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> Logan weighed 11.8lbs at his first visit to the vet with me and now he's up to 15.6lbs. The vet said he could feel his ribs, so to feed him one cup with each meal. He gets training treats too. He exercises a lot playing with Abby.
> 
> He said Logan looks great.
> 
> ...


My vet recommends the 3 month oral Bravecto because it's cheaper, but I am scared of dumping that much in them at once. I can't imagine it's a time-release like with some human meds. I stay with the 30 day. It's no problem to keep up with it. I use Nexguard. I also do what CarolinaMom recommends and space out heartworm then two weeks later the flea/tick medicine


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Brother was 16# today. Growing growing! Also got first HW preventative today. Nexgard is a good monthly for flea and tick fwiw.


Thanks. They were on Nexgard before he switched them to Bravecto. I'm going to tell him I want to go back to monthly for both meds. I think they are concerned people will forget to give the medicine, but I remember. I think it's more confusing to have one med be monthly and one three months. I have to write on the Bravecto box when the next one is due. I also put it in my phone calendar. 

And good about the weight -- so, not far off from one another. Logan eats well. He likes his food.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> My vet recommends the 3 month oral Bravecto because it's cheaper, but I am scared of dumping that much in them at once. I can't imagine it's a time-release like with some human meds. I stay with the 30 day. It's no problem to keep up with it. I use Nexguard. I also do what CarolinaMom recommends and space out heartworm then two weeks later the flea/tick medicine


I started doing that too. I give one on the 1st of each month and the other on the 15th.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good morning! A few shots from Logan and Abby this morning. Logan decided he wants to walk his sister. The one in the driveway is when Abby & Daddy were walking back into the house. Logan wanted them to stay outside. He loves his sister so much.























































We are going to work on recall today. He sits easy, does down, is walking pretty well on a leash when I'm training him. I need to start working on him doing some of these things without always getting a treat. ?


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

So much ‘preciousness’! And sorry, but I think he should get whatever he wants for all that hard work.?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sholt said:


> So much ‘preciousness’! And sorry, but I think he should get whatever he wants for all that hard work.?


Thank you! And ha -- I'm sure he will get what he wants many times in life. ?


----------



## Shalala1962 (Jul 6, 2019)

Hoe previous. They are both adorable. That first pic should be framed.


----------



## Shalala1962 (Jul 6, 2019)

Meant to say how precious. They are both adorable.......


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sholt said:


> So much ‘preciousness’! And sorry, but I think he should get whatever he wants for all that hard work.?


Oh -- and also -- I just watched this and he agrees with you. He says to keep the treats coming for months for the come command -- so there you are. You are correct. ?

Come Command


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Shalala1962 said:


> Hoe previous. They are both adorable. That first pic should be framed.


Thank you! I love that photo too -- my husband made it his screen saver. I was mad I didn't get all of Abby's tail in it. Logan's face is so cute and pretty Abby is such a good girl about him.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh -- and I forgot -- yesterday I showed Logan the pool. If I didn't have the leash he would have jumped right in I think. lol He approves. I told him he had to wait because mommy does not want to jump in the cold water to show him the way out.










Sitting in the pool chair:










I think I was having issues getting all of Logan into the photos yesterday. lol










He was tugging when we were at the edge:










He can pick up Luke's big Chuck-It ball -- I'm sure Luke would give it to him:


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

A fine looking pup for sure! Happy 'puppy breath' to you and your new 'land shark'....


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

3goldens2keep said:


> A fine looking pup for sure! Happy 'puppy breath' to you and your new 'land shark'....


Thank you! He isn't too bitey -- yet. lol Not with me, at least. He and Abby are going at it.


----------



## Heart of Goldens (May 6, 2019)

diane0905 said:


> Thank you! He isn't too bitey -- yet. lol Not with me, at least. He and Abby are going at it.


Abby should help him with bite inhibition too. Our two were great at policing the biting behavior so the human bite marks were fewer. Lucy is still mouthy when she's excited, but never closes down enough to be a bite or leave a mark.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Heart of Goldens said:


> Abby should help him with bite inhibition too. Our two were great at policing the biting behavior so the human bite marks were fewer. Lucy is still mouthy when she's excited, but never closes down enough to be a bite or leave a mark.


Good. He's really doing well so far. He has barely done it to me and it's more gentle.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I took them outside to roll around/play because we have rain coming soon.

Abby & Logan Playing


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh! And I discovered Logan is perfectly okay with his kibble as treats for training. Brian (hubby) was impressed yesterday because I showed him Logan walking outside across the yard twice without treats. He stayed right beside me looking up at me. So smart! Such a good boy!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Abby is in for a surprise when Logan out grows her. Rukie and my 12 pound Bichon still found a way to play. It was sometime scary to watch. It became more bitey face and less rolling on top or each other.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> Abby is in for a surprise when Logan out grows her. Rukie and my 12 pound Bichon still found a way to play. It was sometime scary to watch. It became more bitey face and less rolling on top or each other.


Oh, Abby and Luke used to throw it down. I always wondered how he didn't hurt her, but he didn't. They were quite wild at times.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good morning.

Logan had his first tummy issues last night.

He got his shots on Monday, so I'm not sure if this is a bit of a delayed reaction to what they put in his little body. He woke me around 12:15 throwing up. He just did it once then and it looked fluffy/not slimy like regurgitation a bit. I cleaned it up, took him out, and he went back to sleep. At 4:30 a.m., I woke up and, apparently, hadn't shut his crate all the way because I heard regurgitation noises again across the room. I thought it was Abby at first (it was dark in the room), but when I called her Logan came around the bed to me. He had thrown up twice a little, peed, and had runny poop. The throw up was again light brown with no slime and not a lot and the poop was pretty runny, but no blood. I took him out, cleaned all that up, gave him half a Propectalin and back to sleep he went. He's drinking water, eating, and hasn't seemed sick since. He played with Abby. He barely went potty this morning, but I figure he got all of that out.

Sorry if that was all too detailed, but I assume it's from the shots. I'm watching him today and if he throws up again or his poop isn't firming up, I'll take him on to the vet. Seems fine right now though. Played with Abby and is sleeping. I didn't let him play with Abby first thing, but did let them get 15 minutes in later this morning.

Anyway, these photos are from this morning. He's looking so serious also because he hates Abby can go into the cul de sac and he can't yet.




























Here he is earlier while playing with Abby:










Here are his thoughts on his x-pen:











If he feels good throughout today, I may give him his first bath (with me) this weekend.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Poor Logan and you. I hope he's all better now. Also maybe he doesn't like the expen because there's nothing to do --ha, ha


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

He looks fabulous! Sounds like you sorted out a temporary reaction to shots. What a good mom!!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> Poor Logan and you. I hope he's all better now. Also maybe he doesn't like the expen because there's nothing to do --ha, ha


I'm sure! I've been taking him out every 30 minutes and he gets water and if he does his business outside, I free him to play with Abby. They are wearing each other out. 

He was probably thrilled I was goofy enough to accidentally let him free wander my bedroom last night. ? I'm neat, however, and close the doors to the bedroom when we go to sleep, so at least he didn't accidentally get free roam of the house or find anything to get into.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> He looks fabulous! Sounds like you sorted out a temporary reaction to shots. What a good mom!!!


Thank you! He's snoozing at the moment. He and Abby played for a while. I'm going to get him up soon because I need a nap later this afternoon. ?

He seems to be doing fine today -- eating, drinking, and tinkling. Still waiting for a potty moment, but he had a few last night so he probably doesn't need to yet. Maybe after lunch.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Poor little guy. Noelle puked up her lunch on the car ride home from getting her nails grinded- boy do they grow fast!!
Logan feels about the xpen both of my girls felt/feel about it. Noelle has tried to scale the 36” xpen.

swimming!!! What about getting him a little life vest and attaching a long leash to him to see if he does it?! That’s how we do it here at our indoor dog pool when they first go in! Then you don’t have to go in! How warm is the water?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear Logan is doing better, sorry he wasn't feeling well. 
He sure is a good looking boy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Poor little guy. Noelle puked up her lunch on the car ride home from getting her nails grinded- boy do they grow fast!!
> Logan feels about the xpen both of my girls felt/feel about it. Noelle has tried to scale the 36” xpen.
> 
> swimming!!! What about getting him a little life vest and attaching a long leash to him to see if he does it?! That’s how we do it here at our indoor dog pool when they first go in! Then you don’t have to go in! How warm is the water?


It's pretty chilly here. He will get to go in around April or May when we can get in. I want to coax him in and teach him how to find his way out. The first time I let my former Golden, Luke, swim it took him an hour. I coaxed for 30 minutes (I was in the pool) and he came into the shallow landing before the steps -- it's less than a foot deep, and then 30 more minutes to get him to head out into the open water. lol It's good I was in there because he was panicky until I directed him how to get out. After showing him how to get out a few times it became old hat to him.

I'm sorry about Noelle puking post nail grinding. They do grow fast. I've been trimming Logan's, but they are clear and that makes it so much easier. Plus, I ply him with treats the entire time. lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Good to hear Logan is doing better, sorry he wasn't feeling well.
> He sure is a good looking boy.


Thank you. He's all back to normal now. Snoozing away for the night.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good morning! 

Logan is doing well today. He's been playing a lot with Abby. My mornings have changed a little (haha) and instead of heading straight for the coffee pot, about two hours are taken taking the dogs out, letting them play, taking them out, feeding them, taking them out, letting them play, taking them out & finally -- coffee!

Yesterday, we drove Logan to my daughter's house so we could give my granddaughter, Grace, her turning seven birthday present. Logan loved being in a new house and met Bruce Wayne, the pug. Bruce is usually WILD and for some reason was a tad intimidated by Logan and was chill. We liked it.

It also takes me quite a while in the morning to get to brushing my hair and looking like a person. The neighbors are really getting to know my pajama collection.

Logan is doing the "walk" command very well, with one little kink. He's not pulling ahead or pulling, but he's trying to round in front right where my feet land when he gets excited. I have to stop or fall. I wonder if I should do the same thing as when they tug ahead and just change direction? He's a smart boy and I'm impressed with all he has learned so far.

This seems like a repeat photo, but this is the way he sits when he's waiting for Abby to get done in the cul de sac.










He so loves leaves!










His thoughts on not leaving our yard:










My new look until Logan gets a tad older -- bed head:










The pug:


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Ha the pug picture is hysterical. You have one amazingly cute pup there. My only suggestions is to drink coffee first no matter what so when Logan steps in front of you, your reaction time (fueled by the coffee) is fast enough to avert disaster!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> Ha the pug picture is hysterical. You have one amazingly cute pup there. My only suggestions is to drink coffee first no matter what so when Logan steps in front of you, your reaction time (fueled by the coffee) is fast enough to avert disaster!


Isn't he funny? I love his name too (Bruce Wayne.) Batman! ?

One morning I walked away and brewed the coffee into the cup -- but forgot to put the cup under there. lol

You're probably right. I can always brew it in my travel cup. I may need one of those camelback things to attach to my back. lol

I probably should have added the birthday girl. She had such a wonderful day.

Sweet Grace:


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Aww! Happy birthday, Grace!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Grace, she's adorable!

Bruce Wayne is so cute, great name.....


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy Birthday to Grace, she's adorable!
> 
> Bruce Wayne is so cute, great name.....


Thank you! I love doing the Batman theme for him. lol 

Grace had a wonderful weekend -- full of family, friends, smiles and laughter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

diane0905 said:


> Thank you! I love doing the Batman theme for him. lol
> 
> Grace had a wonderful weekend -- full of family, friends, smiles and laughter.


I think it's great when these little ones have Super Hero names.......


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I took Logan to the vet today because his tummy was upset again last night. He gave him meds and all is well. Nothing in poop test. No temp. He thinks maybe he got something on his feet outside and licked his paws, but I think it's from the shots. I'm glad to have medicine to combat it now and get tummy back settled.

He's fine during the day and playing away with Abby most days. Today he's sleeping more, but I think that's because he was up last night with a tummy upset.

He's up to 17.3lbs now! Growing, growing. So cute too. We love him bunches.

I found a trainer to help me starting in March. Logan is smart and we are moving along, but I'd like a little help also in case I get him involved in obedience or something along those lines. 

He's snoozing right now and I'd better join him to catch up on my Zzzzzzs too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope Logan is feeling better soon.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Hope Logan is feeling better soon.


Thank you. He is much better on the meds -- playing like crazy. Sadly, we are in what seems to be an endless monsoon winter. Rain again. They still play plenty though. ?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

All that rain may be the reason for a tummy upset- he might have picked up a bug come out of it's gentle rest waiting on monsoons to wake it up to give it a new life inside sweet puppy...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

It could have. He tries to lap up water in puddles, but I steer him away from that behavior. He certainly likes running right through the puddles like a good Golden does. ?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

My peaceful mornings having my coffee...

Logan and Abby being wild


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

LOL...watch Abby's eyes as he gets bigger- not that either would deliberately hurt the other but I told you about Cavalier eyes!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

So fun!


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

What a perfect pair! I know Abby had Luke to play with, but I’m with Prism, can’t wait to see Abby as Logan grows.?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello, I just breezed through Logan's thread.....what a beautiful awesome puppy!!! I wish you the best with Logan....I love all his pics. And Abby is awesome...Your grands are gorgeous....what a lovely family Logan found!!!!!! Cant wait to watch him grow!!!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I hope his tummy is better!!!! Its no fun when theyre not feeling good......


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

A fine looking Golden he is! Congrats...
Our newest pup, Shooter ('Bang' for short) turned 12 weeks this week! We have been able to sleep through all the nights starting this week. He too is a real smart boy...how much joy they bring into our house. We have 6 Grandkids, with 4 living nearby....Puppies and Kids go so very well together....

Thanks for sharing with us...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> LOL...watch Abby's eyes as he gets bigger- not that either would deliberately hurt the other but I told you about Cavalier eyes!!


I will! Luke was already an adult when I got Abby and even though they roughhoused quite a lot, he seemed to know to be more gentle due to the size difference. Logan will have all that puppy energy and probably some clumsiness as he grows into that big body. I know Luke did when he was very young.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sholt said:


> What a perfect pair! I know Abby had Luke to play with, but I’m with Prism, can’t wait to see Abby as Logan grows.?


She gets up on the couch right now when she wants to get away from him -- well, that and I have an xpen for resting time. He's trying his best already to get up on the couch with her.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> So fun!


Yes! They are fun to watch for sure.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Neeko13 said:


> Hello, I just breezed through Logan's thread.....what a beautiful awesome puppy!!! I wish you the best with Logan....I love all his pics. And Abby is awesome...Your grands are gorgeous....what a lovely family Logan found!!!!!! Cant wait to watch him grow!!!!


Awwww! Thank you so much!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Neeko13 said:


> I hope his tummy is better!!!! Its no fun when theyre not feeling good......


It is. He's doing much better. Thank you!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

3goldens2keep said:


> A fine looking Golden he is! Congrats...
> Our newest pup, Shooter ('Bang' for short) turned 12 weeks this week! We have been able to sleep through all the nights starting this week. He too is a real smart boy...how much joy they bring into our house. We have 6 Grandkids, with 4 living nearby....Puppies and Kids go so very well together....
> 
> Thanks for sharing with us...


Oh cool! I'm glad Shooter will have some children to love on him and play with him. Goldens are a joy!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I started teaching Logan "stay" yesterday and he has already picked up on it and is doing great with it today. He's such a smart boy. 

He's also extended his sleep time to 7:30 a.m., so he's giving me an extra half hour in the mornings. This puppy knows how to capture my heart. ?


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

So cute!

Can Logan telepathically send messages to Noelle to please sleep through the night? ?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> So cute!
> 
> Can Logan telepathically send messages to Noelle to please sleep through the night? ?


Thank you! I hope she starts doing it soon!! She's so sweet. ?

Abby and Logan play so hard during the day, I think they wear each other out.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Morning photos. 

It was 25 degrees and Logan was able to discover frost. He liked it.





































This is what I've taught Logan (or Logan has learned despite me) so far:

Sit
Down
Stay
Come (with a long line, he runs between my husband and me. Now that I've taught him stay, we may be able to do it with just Logan and me.)
Walk on a leash, but he'll only do that pretty well so far when treats are involved.
Wait (for a treat)
He sits and waits for me to pour his food into his bowl

I need to teach him leave it. Mostly he's just had me pulling things out of his mouth from the yard. lol

I like to teach him shake and Bang, Bang. I've never taught high five, so I may give that a try. 

The trainer coming week after next mentioned Touch, which I've never taught. There's a mat game on the Fenzi course I signed up for I want to teach him.

Oh, and he'll switch out toys pretty easily. That was a game on that Fenzi course also.

I guess I'll just work on making all of that more concrete until the trainer comes and we get to go to puppy kindergarten.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Logan is so cute, especially that video of him with Abby.

I love touch! It's super easy to teach (especially since goldens are naturally curious lol) and also super useful.

It's a good attention grabber with the added bonus of being an interactive "game". I use it a lot in any kind of tight space with another dog in close proximity. Kaizer doesn't like strange dogs with rude behaviors all in his space. Kaizer'll be rude right back and I don't want him practicing that behavior (he usually barks, maybe some lip action). I use touch a lot to keep Kaizer with me and having fun so he doesn't pay attention/doesn't notice the other dogs in his space. I work with a lot of reactive/aggressive dogs and have found that touch is really useful in interrupting the dog before it's "fully committed" to reacting.

Touch is a part of our warm up exercises too, before we go in the ring for whatever we're doing. The order is sit, down, spin, turn, wave, touch. Gets him excited and ready to work (in most cases). Those are his favorite "tricks", not necessarily in that order.

I also use touch to teach other tricks. He can open/close a door on cue and I used "touch" (to a target) to start training it. His contacts in agility started with him having a solid nose touch to a target. A sustained nose touch for grooming/vet stuff (that's a work in progress). There's probably a million more uses for touch I haven't even though of yet.

So yeah I'm a huge fan of touch.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> Logan is so cute, especially that video of him with Abby.
> 
> I love touch! It's super easy to teach (especially since goldens are naturally curious lol) and also super useful.
> 
> ...


Good to know. Thank you for all the information. This is all mostly new to me, so it will be fun to learn along with Logan.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

We worked on come today. I like when we can do it together. We're not as good at it as Logan is. ? He learns despite us.

Teaching Logan to Come


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

We've had two days (at least) without potty tinkle accidents. I'm probably jinxing myself. ?

Photos from this morning. His little ear flipped up and it was so cute. He also loves birds.





































A neighbor walked by and asked, "Is that your new puppy?! How big is he going to get?!" lol

I told Brian (husband) the man who had seen Luke often acted like he was surprised when I said 70lbs or so. Brian said maybe he doesn't realize Logan is a Golden Retriever. lol


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

He is positively edible. I want to scrunch his face.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> He is positively edible. I want to scrunch his face.


He's so sweet and beautiful. He loves us now for sure. He's starting to show more affection and is getting more and more playful. At first I thought it was only going to be Abby he loved. ?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan starts his one on one training next Wednesday.

We signed up for puppy kindergarten today and it starts on March 30th.

I took morning photos. The ones on our couch are a tad blurry, but he's smiling so pretty I'll include them anyway.

He's never going to forgive me if I don't let him out there on the cul de sac with Abby soon. Maybe after his shots early next week.




























In this one I have his toy up in the air. He's thinking, "Give it back!" lol


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Ha ha, he's looking pretty indignant about that cul de sac. Also wow! He's changing so fast.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> Ha ha, he's looking pretty indignant about that cul de sac. Also wow! He's changing so fast.


Yes, goodness. ? He wants adventure. ?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

My house is getting too dusty, so I decided to introduce Logan to the Roomba again. He peed the first time, but he was smaller. lol

I need to clean off my Roomba. ? 

Logan and the Roomba


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Awe. So sweet. How much does Logan weigh? Noelle weighs 19 pounds and it seems so much but I can feel her ribs and see her waist. Everyone keeps telling me she’s built like a boy though. Lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Awe. So sweet. How much does Logan weigh? Noelle weighs 19 pounds and it seems so much but I can feel her ribs and see her waist. Everyone keeps telling me she’s built like a boy though. Lol


He goes on a Monday to the doctor. I’d guess 19 or 20. My husband thinks over twenty. I can feel his ribs too. He’s getting taller.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good morning! 

Just some photos of sweet Logan. He's doing so well and is such a joy.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

look at that boy!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> look at that boy!


Isn't he so sweet?! He's always more serious when we are out in the front yard in the morning because of Abby/cul de sac. I told him after his shots on Monday, we are going to start venturing out there too. He is so fun to watch teaching him "come" on the long line. He loves it and smiles away.

Oh -- and you should see him lining up for teeth brushing each evening right before he and Abby crates. He loves it and sits there so nicely while I brush his teeth.

He's taking his morning nap right now. He's out in the house for two hours in the morning playing with Abby, going in and out, eating, etc. and then it's nap time. ?


----------



## dbrown (Nov 13, 2018)

I just can't get enough of his serious little face, watching Abby in the cul de sac. It sounds like you're having fun training together. Brushing teeth is a party in our house too - does Logan love the doggy toothpaste?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

dbrown said:


> I just can't get enough of his serious little face, watching Abby in the cul de sac. It sounds like you're having fun training together. Brushing teeth is a party in our house too - does Logan love the doggy toothpaste?


He does love it! I think it's why they are so cooperative about having their teeth brushed. I could smack my husband because I've been doing this forever with Luke and Abby without noticing a smell. It's poultry flavored toothpaste. Well, with Logan starting out he held him while I did Abby's and then while I did Logan's. He kept saying, "That smells really disgusting!!" Now I notice it. ?


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Lol teeth brushing is always fun. I’ve started alternating between Dr. Brite Pet Pure Oral Cleansing Spray and Petz Life Oral Care gel!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's such a good looking little guy, he's going to be a handsome big boy!
Fun reading your updates about him and seeing the great pictures!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Lol teeth brushing is always fun. I’ve started alternating between Dr. Brite Pet Pure Oral Cleansing Spray and Petz Life Oral Care gel!


I use Enzadent Poultry Flavored Toothpaste. I tried once to use a gel that had more of a mint flavor to it and Luke and Abby voted no way. I also accidentally one time started brushing Luke's teeth with people Crest Mint Gel Toothpaste and he was very displeased. I felt so bad and immediately brushed for a while with the poultry to try to get the taste out of his mouth. ?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> He's such a good looking little guy, he's going to be a handsome big boy!
> Fun reading your updates about him and seeing the great pictures!


Thank you! I can tell he is going to be such a handsome adult dog. He's a spirited puppy and I love it. Teenager time should be happening. lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan got another series of shots today. The vet sent metro home with me just in case. He weighs 23.3lbs at a little over 13 weeks old -- big boy!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Happy Wednesday!

Rain again. We've had so much rain this year. Yuck!

Logan had his first session with a private trainer today. I hate to brag, but I've given birth to a puppy genius. ? ?

He let her (and me) work with him for a full hour and we did a little walking on a leash, down, sit, stay, and a new one -- touch. It's like he knew what to do for touch immediately and he didn't miss a beat, so she introduced the word also. I guess Harvard it is. haha

He hasn't reacted from the shots yet this time. He is on preemptive meds, so maybe that will be the trick.

Logan gets to go on his first road trip at the end of March, BTW, once he gets all his shots done. We are going to Cashiers, North Carolina so he will get to enjoy the mountains.

Here are a few from this morning. It's difficult to take photos, hold a phone, hold an umbrella, and hold a leash. He is fascinated by the umbrella.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Happy Friday!

First bath for Logan since he moved in with us. I would have done it sooner, but I figured why since we've been going through a monsoon season. The sun came out today!

The dry photos of Logan are pre-bath.























































He was brave enough to put the sprayer wand into his mouth. lol

He also pawed at the hair dryer like a cat would, but wasn't scared -- he kept coming back in for more like it was a toy. Luckily, Abby was in the bathroom with us and I showed him on her and she just sits there because she's used to being groomed. ?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

And a short video of the bath. I was in there with him in board shorts and shirt. 

Logan's First Bath


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

hahaha my goodness hes so cute! he looks liek hes already needing an ear trim but I didn't do maggies first till like 5 or 6 months. You don't want to touch it.

The whole bit about brushing their teeth. I never could be bothered with that! I do raw beef marrow bones, 1 a week or once every other week and I have never had to to have my dogs teeth cleaned ever. I attached a pic of Maggie from 2/23 this year (26 months old to the day actually) her teeth from just marrow bones (some raw food too) still perfectly 100% white.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> And a short video of the bath. I was in there with him in board shorts and shirt.
> 
> Logan's First Bath


What an adorable video. And he is so calm (and clean)!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> hahaha my goodness hes so cute! he looks liek hes already needing an ear trim but I didn't do maggies first till like 5 or 6 months. You don't want to touch it.
> 
> The whole bit about brushing their teeth. I never could be bothered with that! I do raw beef marrow bones, 1 a week or once every other week and I have never had to to have my dogs teeth cleaned ever. I attached a pic of Maggie from 2/23 this year (26 months old to the day actually) her teeth from just marrow bones (some raw food too) still perfectly 100% white.
> 
> View attachment 870733


Nice teeth! Sweet Maggie. ? 

I don't mind at all brushing their teeth at night. It makes me smile and they seem to love it.

I've been trimming his feet and paw pads, but haven't touched his head. I'm not sure how I would go about it. I bought thinning shears, but those things are so sharp I have trouble using them without cutting me. I'd be scared a puppy would move and that would end badly.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> What an adorable video. And he is so calm (and clean)!


Thank you! He was so well behaved and is now such a sweet smelling ball of fluff. ??


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan had his second one on one session with a trainer today. He's doing touch like a pro and will now sit while I walk a complete circle around him. He's staying very well and is starting to go down with just a hand signal. Today we worked on leave it. I also work with him every single day on walking properly on a leash. It's crazy how quickly he picks up on something when she first shows it to him. Then I take over and we move to different places to practice the commands.

We had sunny 77 degree weather today. It felt like spring for sure.





































Look at his sweet little feathers!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

He looks fabulous!!! After you get his training sorted out please send him up here for a weekend to work with Oscar...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> He looks fabulous!!! After you get his training sorted out please send him up here for a weekend to work with Oscar...


hahaha

Well, that will be a while. ?

And thank you!


----------



## Samson#1 (Mar 11, 2020)

diane0905 said:


> Good morning! All is happy in our world.
> 
> We picked up our sweet new puppy Logan yesterday in Ocala, Florida from Robin Bowen at Prism Goldens.
> 
> ...


Is that the 29 November he was born? My little Samson was born on 19/nov/19 he's gorgeous. How much does he weigh? Looks like he might be quite small although saying that it looks like I may have bitten off more than I can chew as Samson is already weighing it at 15 And a half kilos so it's looking like he's going to be a bit of a bear,lol .All the best with your little fella he looks like a little angel. I'll send you a wee photo of Samson just now,he's playing with his wee chew toy.
Kindest regards 
Samson and Mark


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Samson#1 said:


> Is that the 29 November he was born? My little Samson was born on 19/nov/19 he's gorgeous. How much does he weigh? Looks like he might be quite small although saying that it looks like I may have bitten off more than I can chew as Samson is already weighing it at 15 And a half kilos so it's looking like he's going to be a bit of a bear,lol .All the best with your little fella he looks like a little angel. I'll send you a wee photo of Samson just now,he's playing with his wee chew toy.
> Kindest regards
> Samson and Mark


Yes, he was born on November 29th. Congratulations on getting Samson! 

Thank you! Logan weighed 23lbs the last time we went to the vet and I think it will be more like 25 or more next visit. He's 15 weeks old tomorrow.

He is very sweet, but definitely getting to the happening and lots of energy part of his life. I'm training, training, training and hoping it pays off. ?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I did my first nicking with the toenail clippers today. ?

Logan didn't even act like he knew anything happened. Boy are those things bleeders. I had the powder for it, so we fixed it up quickly. 

I'm glad it didn't hurt him because I don't want him to have an aversion to toenail clipping.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I tried using thinning shears on Logan's ears for the first time today. I'm new to it, so it was not extensive. I just wanted to get him used to it and I think it looks pretty good -- nothing obvious. He is still a fluffy puppy. The area that makes me nervous to trim is around the outside edges. We didn't do that. He did pretty well being still with treats, but he moves a bit much for me to go there yet. When he sits perfectly still, we'll work on it. I don't want to nick him.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










On a funny note, yesterday we were out in the yard playing "come" with Logan on his long line. A neighbor walked into the cul de sac island with her two dogs. They were in the middle of the island and we were in the middle of our front yard. They started getting rambunctious and she told them "Sit!" Logan stopped in his tracks and sat like a good boy. She even yelled, "Good boy, Logan!" ?

Oh -- and he's doing so well with "leave it." I throw a treat around his feet or out a bit and if he goes for it, I say leave it and he immediately redirects his attention to me for a treat.

Edit: Also, the above image says sensitive content after I posted it -- not for those under 18 years old. It is a screenshot from the GRCA website showing how to trim a Golden's ear edges. Weird. lolol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

So, life is happening for everyone -- including Logan. His puppy kindergarten is cancelled because of the coronavirus and his private trainer canceled too. Things that have to be done, but boo and hiss.

I'm working with him every day, however, and he is such a good boy! Smart as can be. Robin, if you read this Fizz must be a genius dog because this puppy needs to be shown something once and catches on.

Things we are continuously working on:

Come (he does great -- I just like to always work on this one.)
Walking loose leash -- really good when it's just me and him. There's so many distractions in the world otherwise. lol
I need to start teaching him to heel off leash -- forgot about that

Things he definitely knows:

Sit
Down
Stay
Wait
Impulse control -- I can put treats right under his nose in my flat hand and he waits for me to get one and give it to him.
Leave it
Drop it
Shake hands (He was so cute learning this -- he cocked his head at me like, "Say what, momma?" ?)

I'm just going to start teaching him something new each day and work on all the other. We did a show of everything today for my husband and he said it was impressive. Logan didn't miss a beat.

I pulled out Luke's big bed today and its bazillion toys. Luke had no interest in a dog bed ever. The only time he every got into it was when Grace (granddaughter) laid in it to watch television one time -- then he was interested. lol

Abby is so excited to see the bed again and Logan is in toy heaven. There must be 40 toys in the bed. I had the sofa cleaned today, so I pulled it out to entertain them so they would forget about wanting to get on the sofa until it dries.

Logan gets his last set of puppy shots on Monday.

It makes me sad he can't go ahead with classes and get going through the three puppy kindergartens and move on to obedience or something. I know there are bigger issues in the world, so that's just a little whine about it.

Here's some photos from our walk we took. We go down to the neighborhood pond and back so we don't go insane with our social distancing. There's also a couple photos of successful crate training as we waited for the sofa cleaner guy to finish today. Logan's new crate and crate pad arrived, so we'll put it together this evening for him. He's up to 42" now!














































This last one is me teaching Logan to walk loose leash:


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Nice attention on that loose lead walk!! He is really growing into a super handsome boy. And yes- Fizz is brilliant. That can bite you if you don't think about what all the smarts can lead them to do lol!
Connie Cleveland has a great online program- look into it! Home - Dog Trainers Workshop


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He is getting such a handsome face. Good looks and smarts!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Nice attention on that loose lead walk!! He is really growing into a super handsome boy. And yes- Fizz is brilliant. That can bite you if you don't think about what all the smarts can lead them to do lol!
> Connie Cleveland has a great online program- look into it!


Thanks! He's so attentive when we are doing that.

Everyone tells me how beautiful he is when I'm out walking him. 

The trainer that came by twice said how quick he catches on and it can be both good and bad. lol

I will check out Connie Cleveland's program. I'd really like some guidance and it keeps going out the window, but we will persevere.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> He is getting such a handsome face. Good looks and smarts!


Thank you! He makes me smile every day.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Happy Saturday from Logan! It has been a beautiful day here and he loves his walks. I showed him the pond in our neighborhood today. He won't be swimming in it. He can swim in our pool. I let Luke swim in our pond once and he smelled like a sewer. Nope. lol I'll let Logan swim in the lake in the mountains -- much cleaner.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan goes at 11:30 this morning to get his last series of shots. I'm glad he's able to get them. The vet has safety measures in place where they will come get him from the car for his appointment and I pay via phone.

This was before I brushed him this morning. We are out in the yard and I gave him a raspberry.

I've been working on magic mat with him. I'm not sure who is more confused -- him or me. 😅 I will keep trying...

He's due a bath. Question: Do I do anything to those fuzzies sticking out at the tops of his ears, or leave them because they are so cute? 🥰🐶


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Gosh he is soooooo cute! errrr handsome!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> Gosh he is soooooo cute! errrr handsome!


Thank you. He's being a teenager at the moment. Trolling for trouble. I just finished playing magic mat with him. I think it gets him worked up. 😅


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

OMG I am feeling some serious cuteness aggression right now!! LIKE< I want to smoosh his face and get right up in it and maybe even pinch him!!!
You have thinners now- the fuzz is cute but you can also remove it. Don't take the longer hairs off the front edge of his ears, though.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> OMG I am feeling some serious cuteness aggression right now!! LIKE< I want to smoosh his face and get right up in it and maybe even pinch him!!!
> You have thinners now- the fuzz is cute but you can also remove it. Don't take the longer hairs off the front edge of his ears, though.


He is so cute! Brian smooshes his face and it looks so sweet/funny. 

Thanks. I may keep the fuzz a bit longer. It is so cute.

He's up to 26lbs! His poop has resolved since the last shots, so hopefully they didn't zap him again today. He's a happy boy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

It was spa day here. 

The first photo is pre-spa. Logan was watching a cute little girl play in her front yard.










Right after bath:



















Sleepy during drying time:










All fresh and clean:



















Abby too!










Abby's thoughts on the whole ordeal:


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Awww. I want a cuddle with that clean puppy. Does he still have puppy breath or is it gone?


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh my goodness he is adorable!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> Awww. I want a cuddle with that clean puppy. Does he still have puppy breath or is it gone?


It’s gone. I brush his teeth every night, so I’ve probably brushed it away. 😅
He is very cuddly. He already wants to snuggle each night on the couch. Then he does something Luke used to do! He gets off the couch and lies down on the carpet right beneath me.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Oh my goodness he is adorable!


Thank you! 💕


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good morning. 

We worked on quite a few things yesterday, but these photos are from our loose lead walk in the neighborhood. He's so sweet and getting lots of oohs and ahhhhhs.

My sister says he's growing out of the frame. 😜


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I love that happy face!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

BTW, I don't know if I've said but we have 88 degrees predicted today, 90 for tomorrow, and 85 for Sunday.

Logan will definitely be introduced to the swimming pool this weekend. 😊


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> I love that happy face!


Thank you. He has such a sweet face and smile.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

diane0905 said:


> BTW, I don't know if I've said but we have 88 degrees predicted today, 90 for tomorrow, and 85 for Sunday.
> 
> Logan will definitely be introduced to the swimming pool this weekend. 😊


As long as he is horizontal he is safe... vertical means 'tired'...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> As long as he is horizontal he is safe... vertical means 'tired'...


Thank you. When I first got Luke and was clueless about Goldens, I thought he needed a life jacket in the pool. It took 30 minutes the first time to coax Luke into the "beach" end which is where chairs sit and it's about 10 to 12" deep. It's probably about 8' X 8'. Then it took 30 more minutes to coax him into the pool with me in it. Luke was older than Logan. We built the pool when he was about 1.5 to two years old. And BTW, Luke ended up loving the pool so much and would jump in and land on a float and then take another jump into the pool. He also just ran and jumped in after an aqua dumbbell. He would have swam forever if I let him. 

I've only had Logan out there by the pool once and he pulled towards the edge on leash. He wasn't acting fearful any. My first goal is to just get him to want to come in let him, swim (not far -- about five minutes) to me and turn him around to show him how to get out. I may put him on the long line? Not sure. Logan hasn't been off leash a lot. The pool is fenced in with wrought iron fencing and then about two and a half feet high black chicken wire (because Abby could walk right through the railing when she was younger.) I sure don't want to be chasing Logan up under the thick bushes, however, and there's no telling what lives under there.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

This isn’t great video because I needed a cameraman and I think I slept four and a half hours last night — a little brain fog as to a few other things I’ve taught him. He’s such a good boy though.

Logan Showing Things He Has Learned


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job Mom and Logan!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great job Mom and Logan!


Thank you! I can't do two things at once. I've been using "yes" and the command when he does things well and I reverted back to "good boy" for almost this entire video. 🤣

I'll get Brian (hubby) to video us when I get a bit better. 😜


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I love 'you're free'...so- for new things to teach- go to the AKC rally exercises.. you can get those all knocked out by the time he is 6 mo old and we hopefully have rally trials...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> I love 'you're free'...so- for new things to teach- go to the AKC rally exercises.. you can get those all knocked out by the time he is 6 mo old and we hopefully have rally trials...


Thank you! I will check those out. Is rally a good precursor to obedience? Do people do both? Man, I hope things get back to normal sooner than later. I know everyone does. Swimming today! That should be fun.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

YOU will likely develop habits that are points off in obedience by doing rally- but the tasks in the rally exercises are wonderful for 'things to do'...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> YOU will likely develop habits that are points off in obedience by doing rally- but the tasks in the rally exercises are wonderful for 'things to do'...


It won't be him for sure. He has such good attention skills. Of course, I do have treats, but he isn't running around me to look for them. He's a good boy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

This is short and sweet, but Logan was not timid about getting into the pool at all. This is his first toss of the aqua dumbbell. I wish people had this natural ability. I put my phone up after this before I dropped it into the water. I wanted to be in there for his first time and that water was so cold. lol 

Logan's first swim


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Took to water like a duck! Well, like a retriever. Great video!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> Took to water like a duck! Well, like a retriever. Great video!


He did! Thank you. We definitely shortened the throws after that one and braved the cooler water ourselves. That was a habit throw just tossing it out there from Luke days . I was surprised Logan just took off. I told my husband puppy throws after that.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Our morning walk. We work on loose lead walking and we also take time to stop and sniff the world.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good morning!

This is a funny story I thought I'd share.

I give Logan and Abby good morning treats each day. They get vitamins & joint support then too. Then, they go play and I get my coffee. I was at the coffee pot and Logan came in and stared at me. Then he nudged me with his nose.
I looked at him then because he doesn't usually do that and said, "I already gave you your morning surprise." He may have learned the nudge from me teaching him touch.

Then he sat and I smiled at him and reached down to pat his head. Then he lifted his paw up to shake. Then I laughed at him and he laid down. Then he completely rolled over and stood up!! Omg! lol I gave him zero commands. I've probably started a bad habit, but I had to give him a piece of his kibble (it's in the coffee pot room/pantry area.) He is so smart and so eager to please!! Plus, he likes treats. 😂


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

These are photos from our morning walk. I've taught him what was supposed to be "Get In", but turned into "In Line" in my daft head when we were outside for two days, so I'll just stick with In Line. I'm just getting him in line beside me sitting to start a heel. No idea what that's supposed to be called, but Logan does it like a pro.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

He got a new leash! I could eat that boy up.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> He got a new leash! I could eat that boy up.


He did! I love the colors. I think I will get him a harness also as he gets bigger for when we hike in the mountains. Maybe one of those packs where he can carry his water. Literally -- not the idiom. lol 

We love Logan so much! He's a joy.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

He is a beautiful soul and you are shaping it brilliantly. I love watching him grow.
dlm ny country


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

dlmrun2002 said:


> He is a beautiful soul and you are shaping it brilliantly. I love watching him grow.
> dlm ny country


Thank you. He's a real sweetie.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's some training videos. I'm trying. Logan is smarter than me.

By the way, ignore my stained shirt (cleaning house), my nails (coronavirus laziness), the Christmas tree stand 🤣 (it's my husband's fault, of course, even though I could pick it up and put it where it belongs for storage), and the pollen (relentless.)


Roll Over

Stay

Go to Place (I haven't worked on him laying and staying there yet.)

Impulse Control (I probably needed a tripod for my phone for this one, but I had the bowl of treats on the porch floor and I put a single treat down there also to tempt him.)


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan met a Boerboel today -- 140lbs! His name is Sherman. He lives two houses over (new neighbors), so good to know he's friendly. 




























Look how much he's changed already!










He selfie participated -- reminds me of Luke here:


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a sweet guy! You both look very happy! I love the head tilt!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> What a sweet guy! You both look very happy! I love the head tilt!


Thank you. He is such a sweet addition to our family.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

He’s getting so big!! This is my favorite puppy stage right now!! They’re so doplic at this age. I keep comparing Noelle to a baby colt right now! lol.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> He’s getting so big!! This is my favorite puppy stage right now!! They’re so doplic at this age. I keep comparing Noelle to a baby colt right now! lol.


Yes -- I love the lankier stage. Logan is pretty sturdy and has lots of hair. I wish I knew what he weighs. I was used to being able to just drop by the vet to do a weight check. I haven't tried my home scales.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> Yes -- I love the lankier stage. Logan is pretty sturdy and has lots of hair. I wish I knew what he weighs. I was used to being able to just drop by the vet to do a weight check. I haven't tried my home scales.


I have no idea what Noelle weighs now! She’s however old she is (I’ve lost count lol) and at 15 weeks she was 24.2 pounds. I saw a female, who has same dad weighed in 22 lbs at 12 weeks. But vet said nothing like, “oh she’s too thin.” And comparing pics of her to Stella at same age...look the same!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> I have no idea what Noelle weighs now! She’s however old she is (I’ve lost count lol) and at 15 weeks she was 24.2 pounds. I saw a female, who has same dad weighed in 22 lbs at 12 weeks. But vet said nothing like, “oh she’s too thin.” And comparing pics of her to Stella at same age...look the same!


I actually got Logan to sit fully on my bathroom scale today! He cracks me up. He had a rear leg hanging off and I just moved it into place and said sit and he stayed put. He weighs 32.5lbs, according to my bathroom scales.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan swam today, played, practiced his tricks, and it all made for a sleepy boy.

It took me a second to get him to do puppy pushups because he kept wanting to do sit, down, rollover. Ooops. We worked that out though with the help of little bits of cheese.

I hope I have that right.

Is it one sequence of sit/down/sit/down/sit/down

and then a second time of the same sequence? - or is that all of it above?

The AKC website says: Push-ups (sit, down, sit, down, sit, down)

I'm confused. 🤣

Anyhoo, sweet Logan is zonked:










That little sweetie has no fear, by the way. I pulled out the regular groomer's dryer today. Let him sniff it. Moved him away from it and secured him and then plugged it in so he wouldn't be right next to the noise. He seemed to want to get to it, so I let him. He wanted to play with it. He kept bapping the hose with his paws, rolling around, and even grabbed the hose with his mouth as I dried him. He definitely wasn't scared of it.

The front yard sprinklers came on today also while we were out there and it was the first time Logan has seen them. He thought they were a game -- he kept swatting the stream of water where it comes out of the head with his paws. He's so cute.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sleepy puppies are precious! I love that picture.

And yes, my understanding of the push-ups for the AKC trick title is two repetitions of sit, down, sit, down.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> Sleepy puppies are precious! I love that picture.
> 
> And yes, my understanding of the push-ups for the AKC trick title is two repetitions of sit, down, sit, down.


Thank you! Puppies do look so sweet when they are sleeping. He's so soft too. And he's being so good. I have a long line and have been letting him visit the grandchildren. They have figured out he's not jumping on them or nipping them. They were nervous at first because they have a Pug puppy who was an insane nipper and jumper. (He's getting better now -- about eight months.) Logan is licking them like crazy, but that makes them laugh. 🥰


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

He's such a sweet boy!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

We swam today. It was only me in the pool, so I only got photos of Logan outside of the pool. He did well. He's such a cutie. I only let him do about five half laps in the pool and then I let him play in the yard some as I threw toys. We went through our 10 tricks and he did them all right if I'm doing them right. 🤪 It's a lot of fun either way. He learns so quickly. The water felt good -- not too cold.

I'm getting ready to order Logan some aqua dumbbells. He seems to like them and it hurts my heart to see him chomping on Luke's. So, those are back in the closet. I bought Logan a frisbee and another water toy with a rope on it from Ruffwear also. Plus, his new float came in today. If I get him sunglasses, he'll be set. 😂


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fun day for you and Logan, he is looking like a "big boy". 
Can't believe how much he's grown.........


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Fun day for you and Logan, he is looking like a "big boy".
> Can't believe how much he's grown.........


Me either! On my bathroom scale yesterday he registered 32.5lbs. He'll be 19 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

My son-in-law took a gorgeous photo of Logan today when we were out on our walk. They live in the same neighborhood, so I sat in their driveway and watched my grandchildren play.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

we need a LOVE button.. I know I made him but I would love his look regardless!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> we need a LOVE button.. I know I made him but I would love his look regardless!


He's beautiful. Everyone tells me and asks me where I got him. He can do all 10 of his tricks now, depending on whether I taught him right. We will try to record it tomorrow and see how that goes. 🤪


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I need to re-read but I believe he has to have the CGC under his belt before he does trick dog...


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> Logan swam today, played, practiced his tricks, and it all made for a sleepy boy.
> 
> It took me a second to get him to do puppy pushups because he kept wanting to do sit, down, rollover. Ooops. We worked that out though with the help of little bits of cheese.
> 
> ...


Made my morning. Just the personification of innocence and peace. Thanks!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> I need to re-read but I believe he has to have the CGC under his belt before he does trick dog...


It's novice and I think, given the virus, they decided to let people do it via video submission. If you have CGC, only five tricks are required. If you don't have CGC, 10 tricks are required. That's my understanding at least, which doesn't mean I'm correct. haha

http://images.akc.org/pdf/Trick_Dog_Title_NOVICE_Checksheets.pdf


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> Made my morning. Just the personification of innocence and peace. Thanks!


Thank you! Isn't that photo so sweet?

Sometimes he looks like such a puppy and other times he looks so grown up for his age. Mostly he seems more puppy. He's going to be a fun teenager. He's super smart and already giving me some pushback. 😅 Remind me later that at one time I thought this was cute. lolol

On an interesting note, he doesn't seem very fazed by teething and he has not been bitey with people at all after the first couple of weeks. He's not chewing on items a ton. He tries to teeth on the wrought iron legs and cross bar of my coffee table, but I stop him by giving him a desirable substitute. He can't hurt the table, but I worry about his permanent teeth.

I brush his teeth every night and his mouth has been putting on quite a show. At one point there were double rows of teeth on the bottom -- just like a kid at times -- baby teeth being pushed out and permanent ones coming in. There's a little bit of bloodiness at times.

Luke (previous Golden) was so bitey teething. I remember almost crying once he nipped me so much -- especially my calves. He also made attempts to take out our woodwork. 😅

I suppose some dog's teething is a more sore experience than others.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> Thank you! Isn't that photo so sweet?
> 
> Sometimes he looks like such a puppy and other times he looks so grown up for his age. Mostly he seems more puppy. He's going to be a fun teenager. He's super smart and already giving me some pushback. 😅 Remind me later that at one time I thought this was cute. lolol
> 
> ...


I just love it. Probably a good idea to discourage chewing on your wrought iron table. He might move on to stainless steel and then perhaps your jewelry! I remember my first golden, Cirrus, literally crushed a pewter pitcher into a mass of metal before we discovered it. Always fun adventures.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Selfie from yesterday. Poor baby is going to be subjected to a lot of these. 😅


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Geez he does look a lot older in this picture.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

diane0905 said:


> It's novice and I think, given the virus, they decided to let people do it via video submission. If you have CGC, only five tricks are required. If you don't have CGC, 10 tricks are required. That's my understanding at least, which doesn't mean I'm correct. haha
> 
> http://images.akc.org/pdf/Trick_Dog_Title_NOVICE_Checksheets.pdf


I got the notice sent to CGC evaluators that we can now take video submissions but I did not get a chance to chat w them on under 6 mo old puppies doing the novice trick without the CGC. I'll call on Monday.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> I got the notice sent to CGC evaluators that we can now take video submissions but I did not get a chance to chat w them on under 6 mo old puppies doing the novice trick without the CGC. I'll call on Monday.


Okay, great. Thank you!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good morning from Logan. These are from our morning walk. 

In the interest of whining, it sure is difficult to teach a puppy to "leave it" when it comes to other people/dogs at times. I like when we walk by and the person just says hello or something because it gives him practice. When it's a person and a dog(s), I move him away a bit of distance and keep him entertained with cheese and telling him leave it and yes! -- and that he's such a good boy. It's the special people that do me in. lol Today, I walked him away a bit from the road into a grassy area that leads towards our pond. I saw a truck driving in our direction and he doesn't chase cars or pull towards them, but I just like to move him a bit away if I can. The truck driver/lady stopped her truck as I had him in such a good sit/leaving it/and praising him. She was nuts with, "OH MY GOD!! LOOK AT THAT PUPPY!! HEY BABY!!!!!" and so on. Logan couldn't resist that and started pulling towards her wildly. She kept it up going, "WHO'S A GOOD BOY? YOU'RE A GOOD BOY! OH MY GOODNESS.!! HEY BABY!" and quite a few interesting noises to keep his attention. He obliged. Then she drove off after successfully reinforcing pulling while I failed miserably. I know I sound awful. This COVID19 situation is doing me in. There are a billion people walking in the hood. 🤪😅

Anyhoo, on a beautifully happy note -- here's Logan handling life just fine:



















Wonder what he's thinking in this photo? 










Sweet boy.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> I got the notice sent to CGC evaluators that we can now take video submissions but I did not get a chance to chat w them on under 6 mo old puppies doing the novice trick without the CGC. I'll call on Monday.


I did it with my almost 5 month old. No issues from evaluator. AKC even highlighted an article in 2017 or 18 about a 12 week old who earned his TKN. Puppy Prodigy Earns Novice Trick Dog Title at 12 Weeks of Age – American Kennel Club


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

And they tell me it is a go sans the CGC. 
I'm going to see if my friend Jan Moore will test him, though, and I can test one of her puppies downline for her- since I'm his breeder I would rather there was zero question! Will send you an email to hook you up with her.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> And they tell me it is a go sans the CGC.
> I'm going to see if my friend Jan Moore will test him, though, and I can test one of her puppies downline for her- since I'm his breeder I would rather there was zero question! Will send you an email to hook you up with her.


Okay great -- thank you!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> I did it with my almost 5 month old. No issues from evaluator. AKC even highlighted an article in 2017 or 18 about a 12 week old who earned his TKN. Puppy Prodigy Earns Novice Trick Dog Title at 12 Weeks of Age – American Kennel Club


I saw that article. So cool! 

I told Logan he could have done the same had I only known it existed. 🤪 😅


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Another great group of photos! Pretty irresponsible to encourage Logan to come over in the current climate...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> Another great group of photos! Pretty irresponsible to encourage Logan to come over in the current climate...


Thank you! He's a cutie.

I've typed responses to the other and deleted it. It's probably best I start talking less because I'm starting to feel snazzy towards people who seem clueless lately. I'm sure it's stress from the virus situation. I was glad I had on sunglasses because I was probably killing her with my eyes. 😂


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

He is such a beautiful little guy. Diane you are doing such a wonderful job with him!! 
Jules


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JulesAK said:


> He is such a beautiful little guy. Diane you are doing such a wonderful job with him!!
> Jules


Thank you! We are really happy he is a part of our family.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

We played the Dixie Cup game (I used a can) today for the first time. Logan picked up on it almost instantly. I need to order a tripod for when I'm recording him. He shows up better in the recording the second time we tried it. 🤪

I also switched the can placement so he could go to place to the left and also to the right as we played along.

I'm going to need masking tape over my mouth to stop saying "come here" -- Lordy. 


Dixie Cup Game


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yay! Logan passed his AKC Novice Trick Title! The evaluator let me know today. Here's a youtube of use going through his tricks if you care to watch:

I've been using "yes" as his marker word, but apparently I forget that when being recorded. 😅

Logan @ 19 weeks AKC Novice Tricks (10 tricks)

I guess I'll find some new things to teach him. I have the list from Rally. I signed up for an online course -- well, two. I'll see what intermediate tricks are for the AKC. Even if those will need to be done in person, we can start working on them.

He's getting much better at walking on a loose lead and leaving it while we are walking. He's great with not pulling towards people -- whether they are walking, running, on bikes, etc. He does not pull at cars (thank goodness.) He's still working on leaving it when it comes to other dogs.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sprinklers today. He's a fan. 😁

My husband said, "He's wet!" Seems normal to me for a Golden. lol 

Sprinklers!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a cutie. He's really trying to figure out what that is.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> What a cutie. He's really trying to figure out what that is.


Thanks. He makes me smile. Normally, I would have strolled him down the entire line, but I had just washed and straightened my hair in the hour before so I wasn't willing to make the sacrifice. 😅 It's pretty wavy/curly/unruly naturally.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Congrats on the TKN~


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Congrats on the TKN~


Thank you! She was very nice. We keep learning new stuff every day and practicing what he knows already. He seems happier when I keep his brain working. I think his favorite is when I take him down to the neighborhood pond area each day on his long line and play recall stuff. The neighbors seem entertained as I run all over the place yelling, “Come, Logan!” He will do a long sit and stay or down and stay too until I release him to come.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan swam today. This is him chilling on his new pool float (he loves it!) out in the pool and one of him chilling on the pool deck as his parents had beer & Prosecco. 🤪

I had him out in the pool & he even jumped off of the float one time into the water to swim! I didn't know if it would work, but I taught him place on one of my step workout platforms. I pointed to the float and said place and he got on. Yay!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Walking with me. We stopped in my daughter’s front yard.










With daddy by the pool:


----------



## Kathleen17 (Apr 16, 2020)

Just read through this whole thread - what a cutie Logan is and you’re doing such a great job with him! Crazy to see how much older he is looking already since your first posts.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Kathleen17 said:


> Just read through this whole thread - what a cutie Logan is and you’re doing such a great job with him! Crazy to see how much older he is looking already since your first posts.


Thank you, Kathleen! 

He really is growing up so quickly. Sometimes he still looks so puppy. Other times he looks like a teenager about to tell me what he thinks. 🤪


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

So, this is what I've been doing with Logan for the first five months.

1) first I went through some basic obedience and still practice that all the time. He sits, stays in a sit, stays in down, comes, drops it, has some issues with leave it, and I need to work on heeling more. His recall on a long line is getting really good. We did it in the front yard at first and now we down to our neighborhood pond area every evening unless it's raining -- then we do stuff in the house. If he's sniffing around and sees people coming, sometimes he will run towards them but if I yell "Come Logan!" he immediately turns and heads right back to me.

His loose lead walking is stellar except when it comes to other dogs. We are working on it. It's difficult at times because the neighborhood is like a parade due to people getting cabin fever. He's great when it comes to cars, walkers, joggers, kids on bikes, scooters, etc.

2) We worked on and earned our AKC Novice Tricks Title.

3) He wouldn't fetch, so I started using a ball in the upstairs hallway and he would do it there. I tried yesterday and he did it outside consistently! Yay!

4) We've been working on swimming in the pool and he seems to like it very much -- especially if the grands are swimming.

5) I've been using some of Connie Cleveland's lessons to teach him things.

6) I like to have a list or I feel disorganized, so I'm going to find the list Robin shared with me here for Rally stuff and maybe start working on it.

I hope we get classes to go to at least in his first year eventually. I feel bad for everyone who had big plans for shows & competitions canceled.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Okay -- I promise Logan departed his float on his own voluntarily before this happened, but I think this video is cute so I thought I'd share.

Grace LOVES Logan. I thought it was so sweet he wanted to get on the float with her. I think he knows it's his float. 🤪

BTW -- I am not in a swimsuit. lol I had changed and Grace asked me to pull her and Logan around again, so out into the pool in my workout clothes I went...

Grace and Logan on a float (for a minute.)


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

A funny thing happened today.

Logan saw an anole in the part of our driveway that is behind our house. I had him out there teaching (practicing) heeling off leash. We had taken a break and the anole came by. He took off chasing it and cornered it over by the garage doors. I said, "Logan, Come!" and he turned immediately and did. I love the moments where I can test his recall although I thought the lizard temptation would be too much.

I have to tell you that there is no way my Cavalier King Charles, Abby, would have done that. She would have eaten that thing or at least mutilated it before I could get to her. 😅


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

So cute! Noelle gets her rabies shot on Monday, so we will be swimming by the weekend at the dog pool! It will be interesting to see because Stella does not like sharing the pool or her toys with other dogs. 🤣 My biggest worry is that they have the dock up 24/7 right now and I don’t want Noelle jumping off it because I know she will do it-she’s the no fear puppy. Stella refuses but she’s a big baby!! Lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jmcarp83 said:


> So cute! Noelle gets her rabies shot on Monday, so we will be swimming by the weekend at the dog pool! It will be interesting to see because Stella does not like sharing the pool or her toys with other dogs. 🤣 My biggest worry is that they have the dock up 24/7 right now and I don’t want Noelle jumping off it because I know she will do it-she’s the no fear puppy. Stella refuses but she’s a big baby!! Lol


Hope you take lots of pictures and share with us.......


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> So cute! Noelle gets her rabies shot on Monday, so we will be swimming by the weekend at the dog pool! It will be interesting to see because Stella does not like sharing the pool or her toys with other dogs. 🤣 My biggest worry is that they have the dock up 24/7 right now and I don’t want Noelle jumping off it because I know she will do it-she’s the no fear puppy. Stella refuses but she’s a big baby!! Lol


Luke (my last Golden) took a nose dive off a dock when he was about six months old. I had no idea he would do it as he had never swam -- and me like a dummy had him in a sit taking his photo on the dock. He said, "Pardon me, mom. I'm going to take a swim instead." Not my brightest moment, but luckily he proved to be the excellent water dog he was and swam like a champion to me once he popped back up. I hauled him up. Whew! It scared me and I was about to take a swim to get him before he showed me he was a better swimmer than I am. 

That would be something if Noelle jumped off the dock. The first time we took Logan out to the pool, Brian (husbnd) threw the dumbbell like he used to do for Luke. All the way to the end and Logan plunged in immediately. I had him on a long line, but I couldn't believe he just walked right in and swam the length of the pool. I told Brian puppy throws after that.


----------



## Obedience rocks (Feb 17, 2020)

What an incredibly creative registered name!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Obedience rocks said:


> What an incredibly creative registered name!


Thank you!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> Luke (my last Golden) took a nose dive off a dock when he was about six months old. I had no idea he would do it as he had never swam -- and me like a dummy had him in a sit taking his photo on the dock. He said, "Pardon me, mom. I'm going to take a swim instead." Not my brightest moment, but luckily he proved to be the excellent water dog he was and swam like a champion to me once he popped back up. I hauled him up. Whew! It scared me and I was about to take a swim to get him before he showed me he was a better swimmer than I am.
> 
> That would be something if Noelle jumped off the dock. The first time we took Logan out to the pool, Brian (husbnd) threw the dumbbell like he used to do for Luke. All the way to the end and Logan plunged in immediately. I had him on a long line, but I couldn't believe he just walked right in and swam the length of the pool. I told Brian puppy throws after that.


haha awe!! I just worry about her getting injured because she’s still growing! I will definitely take video! Logan looks happy to have a swim partner! I wish we had a pool. Noelle has been debating getting in the bathtub while the water is running. 🤣


----------



## Obedience rocks (Feb 17, 2020)

Gorgeous puppy 🥰 What breeder did you get him at?? He’s is going to be an awesome dog, and very handsome when he’s older...not that he isn’t now 😁


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Obedience rocks said:


> Gorgeous puppy 🥰 What breeder did you get him at?? He’s is going to be an awesome dog, and very handsome when he’s older...not that he isn’t now 😁


Thank you. I got him from Prism Goldens in Ocala, Florida. I couldn’t be more pleased. Robin has been wonderful. Logan is so smart and has been such an easy pup. He’s very patient with us as he teaches. 😊😅


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good morning from Logan! We had a nice morning walk. He's such a good boy and doing so well when we go on walks. He's getting some good socialization with friendly dogs and getting so used to many different people being out and about. He's very interested in and a fan of squirrels and birds. We've yet to meet a cat. 🤪 😁

Sit, stay, and look at me are wonderful commands for photo moments.


----------



## Obedience rocks (Feb 17, 2020)

What a gorgeous looking dog. I looked at Prism Golden’s website, and they seem extremely knowledgeable and very talented in the world of golden retrievers. Logan seems to be making much progress for such a young boy!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Diane!! How many leashes do you own lol?????Every set of pics has a different one!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Obedience rocks said:


> What a gorgeous looking dog. I looked at Prism Golden’s website, and they seem extremely knowledgeable and very talented in the world of golden retrievers. Logan seems to be making much progress for such a young boy!


Thank you! I'm thankful to have chosen wisely. Logan is everything we wanted and more.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Diane!! How many leashes do you own lol?????Every set of pics has a different one!


I used to own more. 🤪 Brian tells people I hardly ever spend money on myself, but I sure like spending money on the dogs. 😅

I love pretty collars and leashes. The metal clasp thing is a bit bulkier on that one than I expected, but Logan doesn't seem to mind or notice. I think Ruffwear has such pretty colors/designs and they're strong/good quality.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

The Greater Columbia Obedience Club has a Quarantine Fun page on Facebook and they post things to teach your dog each week -- tricks -- and also games. Today's game was Bobbing for Kibble:

Bobbing for Kibble

I'm not sure bobbing in 1" of water for kibble (training treats) was a very difficult challenge for Logan, but he appreciated the treats. 😅


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Aw so great to read all of the posts about Logan. He seems so happy with you two! Perhaps when social distancing is over Logan and chat with Oskie about swimming. He wades but refuses to swim. I tried to explain that it is the only way to get at the geese on the pond but he remains unconvinced. Logan looks fabulous (love the B & W).


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> Aw so great to read all of the posts about Logan. He seems so happy with you two! Perhaps when social distancing is over Logan and chat with Oskie about swimming. He wades but refuses to swim. I tried to explain that it is the only way to get at the geese on the pond but he remains unconvinced. Logan looks fabulous (love the B & W).


Thank you! He's still a little tentative around it, but loves getting on his float. Maybe he thinks it's freezing like I do. 😅 I wonder when they get their double coat? I don't know.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

This is pretty close to the last photo, but yesterday's morning walk. He's such a sweetie.










I'm going to the vet Wednesday to pick up his Trifexis. I think at six months is when the vet said he will change him over from Trifexis, so this will be the last dose of that. They told me they no longer sell Nexgard, but I'm planning on getting Logan on monthly meds I can give on the 1st and the 15th and Abby back on that regimen also. She takes Sentinel and Bravecto at the moment.

They said they will take Logan in to weigh him, so I'll get to find out what he's weighing. I saw a Facebook memory of Luke and he weighed 50lbs at five and a half months. I don't think Logan weighs that much. Once I know what he weighs, I can adjust his food. I think he may need a bit more. He's getting three cups a day -- plus about 1/4 cup of kibble for training treats and quite a few Blue Buffalo training bits.

I can't remember when I switched over to two a day feedings. Logan is still getting fed three times.

Yesterday we started working on pivoting in a circle with front paws up. I used "hurry" for clockwise and "easy" for counterclockwise. He did that pretty well. He will also do down on a box from the paws up position and will sit back off the box. We've been working on heel. We've also been working on him fetching and bringing the ball back to my hand. He's starting to do that each time. I've been using a tennis ball for ease of picking up, but I'm going to see how he transitions to a Chuck It now. 

Luke never liked a Chuck It. He also never chewed his tennis balls. He kept a pile of sticks and tennis balls outside near the back door and when we were done, he'd put his stick in the stick pile or his tennis ball on the bench where we kept them. Luke was a carrier of items. With Logan, I'm just keeping the tennis ball in a drawer until each time we're working on fetch. He knows what I'm saying now when I say, "Do you want to go get your ball?" 😃

Logan's teeth are coming in like crazy. Yesterday he had a loose incisor when I brushed his teeth. Today, it's gone and the new one is coming through. The only things he chews on are his toys and the wet frozen washcloths I give him. No nipping any. Feels miraculous. 🤪😅

The only other thing I can think of that we've tried is him crawling forward once from the down position with a lure. I had never tried that and he just did it naturally with a lure. I ordered him some cones so we can work on circling a cone and figure eights. We just keep learning new things. We haven't done any scent type activities. Maybe I will see if he can find a treat under a cup using three cups. He's going to have a hodgepodge of information if we ever get to go to a class of any sort.

We've only had one accident in the last month as far as tinkling goes. He's getting about done there I think. He's never had a poop accident in the house.

One more thing -- Luke used to walk up and put his paw on me when he wanted something. Logan's indicator is touching me with his nose. I love dogs. They make me smile.


----------



## Obedience rocks (Feb 17, 2020)

That’s great—he sounds like a nice boy 😊 I think he looks great in terms of weight, but you do whatever you feel best!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Obedience rocks said:


> That’s great—he sounds like a nice boy 😊 I think he looks great in terms of weight, but you do whatever you feel best!


Thank you! I'm sure he is fine weight-wise and it's probably best he be lighter than heavier. I'm just excited to know where he is as far as that is concerned. It feel weird not taking him in once a month to be checked out. My vet usually weighs him the first year each month.

You know, I haven't thought about it but we bought a place in the North Carolina and are remodeling it. Logan will so love the mountains and hiking I'm sure. Well, I just found out our vet bought a home in the same neighborhood. That may come in handy. 

This has nothing to do with anything, but yesterday when we were out walking Logan came upon a kid sized jeep with a dead battery in our neighborhood pond area. He was so interested in it. If it's there today, we may take a photo in it. lolol

I know I'm chatty. This virus isolation is driving me nuts.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Diane! He looks a slightly bigger than Noelle and she was born 12/1. Likely because he’s male. I took her for rabies yesterday and she weighed 37.2. I can still hold her/pick her up easily. I expect that to end 😂. Yesterday she started 2 cups x 2, so I expect her to gain 5 pounds a month for the next two. Vet said she is right where she should be.

I hear you on leashes!!! I have so many too. I like ruffwear too but sometimes think their clips are too bulky on a puppy. Oddly my favorite leash is by Ellen Degeneres’ I believe now defunct line! I purchased a Lupine collar for Noelle and I love it- so many fun designs!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Diane! He looks a slightly bigger than Noelle and she was born 12/1. Likely because he’s male. I took her for rabies yesterday and she weighed 37.2. I can still hold her/pick her up easily. I expect that to end 😂. Yesterday she started 2 cups x 2, so I expect her to gain 5 pounds a month for the next two. Vet said she is right where she should be.
> 
> I hear you on leashes!!! I have so many too. I like ruffwear too but sometimes think their clips are too bulky on a puppy. Oddly my favorite leash is by Ellen Degeneres’ I believe now defunct line! I purchased a Lupine collar for Noelle and I love it- so many fun designs!


Were you feeding her three times a day before 2 cups X two? I guess I need to switch him over to twice a day feedings now. We train so much, he probably is getting an extra cup of food calories via treats & kibble I use for training. 

Yes, the Ruffwear clips are bulky. I think the one on Logan's leash is too big for him at the moment, but he doesn't seem to notice it. I think Luke had every Lupine ever made almost before I switched him to a Ruffwear harness. We liked sea themes since we were at the beach often.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> Were you feeding her three times a day before 2 cups X two? I guess I need to switch him over to twice a day feedings now. We train so much, he probably is getting an extra cup of food calories via treats & kibble I use for training.
> 
> Yes, the Ruffwear clips are bulky. I think the one on Logan's leash is too big for him at the moment, but he doesn't seem to notice it. I think Luke had every Lupine ever made almost before I switched him to a Ruffwear harness. We liked sea themes since we were at the beach often.


She was 1 cup x 3 prior to yesterday. And now the 2 cups x 2. Poor girl has been staring at me all afternoon. 🤣 Wondering where that afternoon food is even though she’s had the same!! Lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> She was 1 cup x 3 prior to yesterday. And now the 2 cups x 2. Poor girl has been staring at me all afternoon. 🤣 Wondering where that afternoon food is even though she’s had the same!! Lol


hahaha I'm sure it throws them off at first. I'll be glad to switch Logan over because my Cavalier thinks she is supposed to get lunch also now and she is almost five.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

He is such a lovely boy! And you sound like you're having a great time with him.

I hear you on leashes - I have a lot of "equipment" for Kaizer. I love soft leather leashes, but I have quite a few Lupine and Mendota leashes too.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> He is such a lovely boy! And you sound like you're having a great time with him.
> 
> I hear you on leashes - I have a lot of "equipment" for Kaizer. I love soft leather leashes, but I have quite a few Lupine and Mendota leashes too.


Thank you! We are really enjoying him. I love training with him and taking walks.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Diane! He looks a slightly bigger than Noelle and she was born 12/1. Likely because he’s male. I took her for rabies yesterday and she weighed 37.2.


Logan is 38lbs, so I think it may be time to increase his food. I'm asking Robin (breeder) to see what she thinks.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good morning from Logan. We were out and about on our walk this morning enjoying the absolutely beautiful weather. It's my granddaughter, Charlotte's, 5th birthday today. We liked their front yard signage. 






































I changed Logan to two meals a day. I'm giving him 1 3/4 cups at each meal.

We are working on our intermediate tricks:

1) He can fetch from 20 feet and bring the ball back to my hand consistently.

2) He'll hand signal down, come, sit (did that for novice), stay (not an option), and is starting to get stand.

3) He heels with an automatic sit. We practice that on our walks for about the last half block and have been practicing by the pool and in the driveway. I ordered cones so we'll practice a figure eight once they arrive.

4) He can roll over very well.

I haven't googled how to train a dog to catch a treat in the air, but I tossed a few at him and he looked at me like, "Are you stupid? Why are you pinging me in the head with treats?" 😂

5) I ordered a puppy puzzle for him to learn to manipulate.

6) I bet he can learn to wave. I'll look up how to teach that.

7) I think he'll do a wobble board fairly easily because Robin had one in their puppy play area if I'm remembering correctly.

8) I need a tastier/smellier treat for the shell game

9) I just tried leg weaves with him one session and he was picking on that even without a treat lure.

10) I don't know if he will be able to balance a treat on his nose, but I found a good video for teaching it.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Trying to get Logan to jump from his float


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan had a great puppy life today.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Six month old Logan: "I'm very serious first thing in the morning."

I think he's disappointed momma doesn't do early morning jaunts outdoors. I'm more of a 9:00 a.m. person until it gets too hot -- then we go earlier if it's not terribly muggy or swim.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He looks too grown up already, but so handsome.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

diane0905 said:


> Six month old Logan: "I'm very serious first thing in the morning."
> 
> I think he's disappointed momma doesn't do early morning jaunts outdoors. I'm more of a 9:00 a.m. person until it gets too hot -- then we go earlier if it's not terribly muggy or swim.


Favorite pic of the day! I love, love, love that face.❤


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> He looks too grown up already, but so handsome.


Thank you. It goes by quickly. He's such a funny puppy. Half of each day he almost seems grown up. The other half, it's like someone pushes the adolescent button and it's very entertaining.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sholt said:


> Favorite pic of the day! I love, love, love that face.❤


Thank you! Me too.

You should have seen the look he was giving me yesterday when I was teaching him to wave and didn't notice I was saying "wait" instead of stay when I moved away from him for him to wave. So, basically I was giving a puppy the commands "Wait" "Wave!" That's not confusing any. 🤣


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I took this photo of Logan this morning. My husband said I should have entered it in the sunny photos contest, but I like smiling photos. He is a pretty serious boy first thing in the morning though when Abby & dad are off to go potty. Well, Abby is the one going potty. lol










He sits with his little hips off kilter. I guess I should look at the training videos for how to make him tuck sit -- but it's so cute when he's askew.










This is at the top of a little hill we climb to look across a pond. Sometimes Luke and I used to luck up and see ducks or geese. I hope Logan gets treated to them also.










We've been working on intermediate tricks.

So far, we've worked on and are perfecting:

leg weaves, wave hello/goodbye, and paws up on my arm.

He knows:

Heel with automatic sit, roll over, hand signals for down, come, and stand, fetch 20 feet and bring the ball back to my hand.

I ordered a game for him to manipulate. It should be here soon.

That's eight.

I think he would do the weave poles easily because a food lure is allowed for that. He'll follow a treat anywhere. lol

I still may get him a wobble board.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I do love his smile


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> I do love his smile


Thank you!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

He is so cute, I just love him.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

aesthetic said:


> He is so cute, I just love him.


Thank you!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Puppy love going on this morning:

They both need baths. All this time, I thought Abby's groomer was closed. She has been open. No appointments for almost two weeks. I groomed Abby once myself since this virus, but she's overdue. I brushed her yesterday and her hair looks like this today. Ugh! I'm going to bathe them both next week. We are going to North Carolina on the 17th and I want them all fresh and pretty for the trip. I'm ordering Logan a grooming table today. It's my Mother's Day present to me. My mother is in heaven.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Sweet picture even if they do need a bath.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> Sweet picture even if they do need a bath.


Thank you! It's a bit chilly this week, so we'll wait for warmer temps. 💕


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan’s first nap in our bed. Don’t tell my husband. 😅


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan did so well loose lead walking today! Makes me proud. This is a very short clip of us doing heel and halt. He auto halts, so I don't know why it was coming out of my mouth when recording. 






These are photos of Logan striking a pose during our walk today. It's beautiful here -- sunny, but not hot. Hot is coming very soon.




























It's bath week and off to the mountains of North Carolina on Sunday. It looks like it will be thunderstorming, but hopefully scattered so we can take him on a short hiking trail. He'll love that. It will be his first hotel visit also.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Have a wonderful trip! Sounds fun.😊


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sholt said:


> Have a wonderful trip! Sounds fun.😊


Thank you!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Here’s Logan playing with his new Outward Hound puzzle toy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

What do you mean it's bath day? lol


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

He looks pretty clean to me!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> He looks pretty clean to me!


Thank you! He's due. We are going to North Carolina on Sunday, so I want him to be all clean and pretty.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bath photos -- lol at the crazy eye in the towel photo. He looks forlorn, but he gets real excited when I say "Bath!" and jumps onto the side of the tub to get in. That may have been his last tub bath -- getting to be a big boy. He's also good about me drying him, so I'm glad he is cool with it.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

All clean now:



















I think I want a higher force dryer. I have one that works okay, but know there are better ones out there.


----------



## Kathleen17 (Apr 16, 2020)

Looking so cute after his bath! Hope you have a safe trip and that Logan likes the mountains!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Kathleen17 said:


> Looking so cute after his bath! Hope you have a safe trip and that Logan likes the mountains!



Thank you! We will be as safe as possible and I know he's going to love the mountains. So many new smells. Loose lead walking will bite the dust. 😅


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Such a beautiful guy!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JulesAK said:


> Such a beautiful guy!!


Thank you!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

We are going on our first road trip today to the mountains of North Carolina. I know Logan is going to love it.

We just went on our morning walk and Logan earned an A+++ -- no lunging excitedly at other people or dogs. That was a first, although he's been getting better as we go along. He had yeast in his ear, so he had to get an ear pack yesterday -- but it seems much better today. I had just bathed him and the guy flushed his ears and made his ear hair gunky. Boo. Hiss.

Anyhoo, still beautiful. He saw a squirrel on the roof today and found it very entertaining as it was active and loud.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan at our house in Cashiers, NC:


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He looks just as happy as always. Was he good on the trip?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

So good! We were happy to see he travels so peacefully. We went to the dog park in the neighborhood of the house we are remodeling in North Carolina and it’s huge and there were zero dogs, so Logan and Abby had it all to themselves. They were shocked they were unleashed to roam freely. 😅

Our vet from Columbia SC saw us and walked up to speak. He and his wife are vacationing up here.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Morning walk. I played fetch with him and then took him on his morning walk. He gets an A+ today for loose lead walking. I can definitely tell it's his teenage years though. One day he'll do fantastic and the next he just is overwhelmed by his surroundings/hormones/energy level/what have you. 😁



















Oh! And I have no idea how to teach him to catch something in the air, but today he caught two of the treats I tossed at him with a soft arc. He thought that was entertaining.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I also meant to add, we've been working on our AKC Intermediate Tricks stuff.

We're going with:

1) Fetch ball 20 ft away and deliver to hand

2) Manipulate his game to find treats

3) Hand signals sit, down, come, stand

4) Heeling with automatic sit

5) Leg Weave

6) Paw's Up (on my arm)

7) Roll Over

8) Wave goodbye/hello

9) Crawl five body lenths

10) Wobble Board

He knows all but the wobble board. Once his board gets here in early June, I'll get him to do that and then we are set to do our video for submission to get his Intermediate tricks title.

Once that is done, I'm going to work on teaching him (and me) so he can get his Novice Rally Title. Fun! We've been renovating a mountain home and it's ready on June 4th. Once we are in there, I can work on his rally stuff out in the meadow behind the house.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I took Logan to the vet yesterday because he had yeast in his ear and it was a recheck. He said he looks great. Logan gained five pounds in one week. He's 45lbs now!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hard not to smile at this sweet face. He made me forget I was on the phone 45 minutes trying to get something ordered.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Goofing around on Memorial Day.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good morning.

Logan met a lab puppy today (Max) who is a month younger and weighs 15lbs more than Logan. He was very sweet and also tall. 

We had a good walk, but it's heating up here. Logan's life surroundings are about to change because we are heading to Cashiers, N.C. on June 4th (4,000ft elevation - yay!) for most of the summer.

From our walk -- Logan at 6.5 months old:


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan has been enjoying pool life because it's heating up in South Carolina:




















I had to give him an assist here. lol





































I have a video of him jumping from his float also once I get the chance to upload it. He's so self-assured, sweet, and smart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your pool is beautiful, Logan you are one lucky boy.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> Bath photos -- lol at the crazy eye in the towel photo. He looks forlorn, but he gets real excited when I say "Bath!" and jumps onto the side of the tub to get in. That may have been his last tub bath -- getting to be a big boy. He's also good about me drying him, so I'm glad he is cool with it.


The towel pic is just fabulous. Really made me smile!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> We are going on our first road trip today to the mountains of North Carolina. I know Logan is going to love it.
> 
> We just went on our morning walk and Logan earned an A+++ -- no lunging excitedly at other people or dogs. That was a first, although he's been getting better as we go along. He had yeast in his ear, so he had to get an ear pack yesterday -- but it seems much better today. I had just bathed him and the guy flushed his ears and made his ear hair gunky. Boo. Hiss.
> 
> Anyhoo, still beautiful. He saw a squirrel on the roof today and found it very entertaining as it was active and loud.


I like the "looking regal" explanation better than staring at a squirrel. I know that look though...


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> Logan has been enjoying pool life because it's heating up in South Carolina:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks so content. Might want to throw some trout in there for him.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie and I are so jealous of your beautiful pool. It's a little too cool year round here in the mountains to bother with one but it sure looks inviting. Logan looks great. I love your pictures.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Your pool is beautiful, Logan you are one lucky boy.


Thank you!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> I like the "looking regal" explanation better than staring at a squirrel. I know that look though...


Haha -- they are very regal looking dogs when they sit straight up or stand at attention.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> He looks so content. Might want to throw some trout in there for him.


My granddaughter, Grace, is seven and she told me yesterday she had found a dead shrimp and had put it up on the side. I told her I was sure whatever it was, it was not a dead shrimp. (Her mom doesn't like seafood. 😅) It turned out to be an oak tree squiggly (catkin.)


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> Rukie and I are so jealous of your beautiful pool. It's a little too cool year round here in the mountains to bother with one but it sure looks inviting. Logan looks great. I love your pictures.


Thank you! Columbia is like an oven in the summer with the heat and humidity. I can see where it would seem to cool in the mountains because it's June here before I stop thinking the water feels cold.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Here he is jumping from his float into the water. He's getting braver. 😀


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I like the paddling a lot. He will be cruising around the pool on that thing in no time!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

OscarsDad said:


> I like the paddling a lot. He will be cruising around the pool on that thing in no time!


You're right, smart boy, that was cute.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I had to head up to Cashiers, N.C. because our remodel is finally done. I headed up on my own and my husband, Brian, was going to come with the dogs two days later. Alas, the house wasn't really ready enough to move in and there was quite a bit of construction debris. I told Brian there was no way Logan could head up here with all the screws, nails, etc. -- and so much construction dust. 

So, I've been working away cleaning and cleaning -- getting furniture moved in, things finished construction-wise and so on. Brian will be here on this Thursday with the dogs finally. This is the first time I've been away from Logan and it was a 10 day stint. Ugh! Thankfully, things should be squared away by then for Logan and Abby to roam. They will love the screened porch for hanging out (with the house open for them to go in and out, of course.) They love hanging out on porches. 

Logan doesn't seem to be suffering too much without me, but Brian keeps saying he misses me. He's been swimming and Brian says doing so well on walks. I'm usually the one who walks him, so it's good to know the training is taking.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Yeah Oskie is a porch guy too!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan and Abby are here now with me in the mountains. They love it so much. As expected, the screened porch is a hit. There's also a dog park that goes with this golf community. It's a huge fenced in area and very pretty. So far, it's been their own private dog park. We've gone three times and no other dogs.

They both enjoy the cooler weather. Logan keeps putting his nose up and sniffing outside. Perhaps he's smelling a bear.

These are of them at the dog park...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh -- and here's one more of Logan hurdling his sister at the dog park. He is full of energy.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

He is pure joy! 
Jules


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JulesAK said:


> He is pure joy!
> Jules


Thank you! He really is. Tomorrow is brush and trim them day. I'm not used to being away from them for so long and I looked at these photos and am thinking both need some tender loving care -- especially Abby because she has a lot more coat than Logan since he's so young. I will get them in tip top shape tomorrow.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

They do love screened in porches. Glad to hear that you and the pups are thriving!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

They both look great!! Maggie had nails and ears done today. Not a happy camper! She does love her teeth brushing before bed though 
Jules


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JulesAK said:


> They both look great!! Maggie had nails and ears done today. Not a happy camper! She does love her teeth brushing before bed though
> Jules


Oh good! It's nice when they enjoy it. Logan and Abby both love teeth brushing. I give them one training treat when they go into their crates at night -- four calories -- and they act like I'm hosting a party and serving ribeyes. lolol


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

He’s getting so big! Noelle loves nail time. Stella...three of us could not get her to stay. I am losing my mind with her nail length! Ugh!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> He’s getting so big! Noelle loves nail time. Stella...three of us could not get her to stay. I am losing my mind with her nail length! Ugh!!


Logan is fine with me trimming his nails. Abby lets me do it, but she lets out an ear piercing noise for each nail. The vet said the same and that it made her jump each time Abby did it. Abby is also VERY vocal when playing with Logan. Thank goodness she doesn't bark non-stop. Both dogs are real good about grooming as far as being still is concerned. I'm thankful for that.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

We are back in Columbia for about five days. 

These are a few of Logan in Cashier's, N.C. before we headed home after checking out the remodel and getting settled in.

Logan's grooming table has arrived, so I'll be sure to groom him before we head back. I was so busy in the mountains, but I taught him a couple of new tricks and we walked every day and went to the empty dog park when it wasn't raining. He loves it in the mountains. He's only met one dog at the dog park -- Stella -- and she could run like the wind and he happily chased her. She was also a puppy -- six months old.

This is what Logan does when someone drives into the driveway at the mountain house:










This is Bruce Wayne Pug checking out Logan at the dog park while I was at the playground right beside. Note to self: Don't leave precious puppy alone with two men and a pug.










His new dog bowls for the mountain house:










After he runs around in the park, I walk him:










Logan leaves a couch the same way Luke did. lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Logan's such a handsome boy, great pictures. The picture of him with Bruce Wayne is soooo cute. 
Great dog dishes.......


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Logan's such a handsome boy, great pictures. The picture of him with Bruce Wayne is soooo cute.
> Great dog dishes.......


Thank you! I have ceramic dishes here in Columbia, but decided to try stainless in the mountains. I'm pleased with them. I bought them on Etsy. 

I'm looking forward to grooming Logan today. He is so handsome!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good morning! 

Logan says it's way hotter here in Columbia, S.C. than in the mountains of North Carolina. 🤪

A lady around the corner has a sweet puppy who is a bit older than Logan -- probably closer to a year. She is trying to teach him to not be over friendly to other dogs without permission on a leash. She was standing there waiting for us to walk by at the end of the street and I was thinking, "Nothing doing!" 🤣🤣🤣 We went in the other direction. Logan is not there yet. lol He was getting there, but when I went to the mountains for 10 days and then took him to an entirely new environment, and now back home again -- he is adjusting to travel/new places.

I'm going to clean today, train Logan, order groceries for here because the cupboard is bare. (Man, I temporarily forgot how to spell cupboard, but it came to me, and I spelled it bear. 🐻 😅) My husband ordered zero while I was gone for weeks. I asked him what he ate and he said, "I ordered out." 

Happy Friday! <3


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

One more -- all trimmed, bathed, and almost dry. I couldn't use my grooming table yet because the grooming arm, clamps, and noose aren't here yet. On their way though. 

Also, I'm learning as I go along with the grooming. If any of you have pointers when you look at him as to things I could be doing better, speak up -- I don't get my feelings hurt very easily. I know it helps if I dry him until he's completely dry, so that I could do better. It was so dang hot today, it didn't take long. I've had the same dryer for all of Luke's life mostly and would probably be better off with a nicer newer one.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Where's your puppy????? He looks good to me.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> Where's your puppy????? He looks good to me.


Thank you. He's getting to be a bigger boy, but still a puppy in so many ways.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

He sure looks like Mama!!! Handsome boy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> He sure looks like Mama!!! Handsome boy.


Thank you. He's so beautiful! I love his personality. He's so very smart, determined, wants to please, is affectionate, and funny. You did an awesome job and I'm so glad we connected. He's a perfect addition to our family. The grands love him so much. He listens to them. It cracks me up because he's bigger than them now. Charlotte (5) told him to "stay" when we were at the mountains and he sat and stayed as she walked to sit on the couch. Grace (7) can get him to sit. I taught her the hand signal. He really enjoys when they come to visit. 

He's up to 22 tricks now. He'd know more, but I got sidetracked a little when our remodel was supposedly done. We are getting back to normal now. I hope you're doing well.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a handsome and happy guy! Fun to watch him growing up!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> What a handsome and happy guy! Fun to watch him growing up!


Thank you!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I took sweet Logan by the vet at 8:30 this morning and had him weighed. He's 54lbs at 7.5 months old. After that, we went on an abbreviated morning walk. It was already 79 and muggy by 9:45 a.m. He enjoyed, however, but has no interest in the heat/mugginess. We are heading back to the mountains of western North Carolina tomorrow morning. 

Oh, and the vet checked him over and said his teeth look fantastic. I brush them every night and use a refreshing gel on them following the brushing. He loves it.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Yep, none of them seem to be big fans of heat. Oskie wilts above 70... Logan looks great and such shiny teeth!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> Yep, none of them seem to be big fans of heat. Oskie wilts above 70... Logan looks great and such shiny teeth!


Luke didn't like it above 75 degrees when we also have high humidity. He could hang at the beach in warmer weather as he loved being out in the water. I think Logan is going to be about the same. He's raring to go in the mountains.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

He’s growing fast!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> He’s growing fast!


Yes! It happens so quickly.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> Yes! It happens so quickly.


Too quickly!! Noelle was just with a lot of her family and she’s almost as big as her sisters!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan enjoying the mountains of North Carolina on the Fourth of July:


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I signed Logan up for adolescent obedience (seems like an oxymoron) class today in Brevard, N.C. Classes will be on Wednesdays and Fridays beginning in early August. It's about 50 minutes away, but we like a road trip. 

We also went on a two mile hike on a trail there after signing up. Excited to find somewhere offering classes. The lady is real nice and a retired nurse -- she's practicing good safety standards.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Today was the first day I felt Logan really swam for exercise. We came home from the mountains for a few days. Before he's been in the pool some, but not just repeat going in and swimming around. He seemed to be having a lot of fun today. I thought I had taken a video, but it was so bright out there and then I realized my phone had its temperature warning on because it was getting too hot sitting out in the sun.

Anyway, this isn't as exciting, but here's a photo of Logan post swimming. Zonked! 😃










He also had a spa day and smells so good now.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I didn't share this because it's a tad blurry, but this is from Monday right before we headed back to South Carolina from the North Carolina mountains. We had such a good walk and he was a happy boy. 










We are heading back up tomorrow to enjoy more comfortable temperatures.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan must have sensed I was badmouthing his loose lead walking because he showed me what's what today. He definitely had an A+ two mile walk. The walks are way hilly in this mountain neighborhood and he's doing so well slowing down as we come downhill. 

Here's his sweet face. I give him a frozen piece of banana as a treat at the end of his walk.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You are the best!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

From yesterday’s walk and this morning’s. He was full of happy smiles this morning. Also, I folded laundry this afternoon and I think he knows the space he is sitting in belongs to him, although we haven’t used it yet. 😀


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Today's walk. I took him down new streets to keep him entertained. He really enjoys the mountains. I wish I could walk as fast as he can uphill. lol Luckily, he slows down for me. 










Pardon me, but I enjoy taking selfies with my dogs. 😁


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

My goodness he looks all grown up. So handsome!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

So happy to see your Logan has grown so well and looks awesome. He gets great care and a great life. Very impressed by your breeder too. I wouldn't blink a bit going from NY to Fla. for one of those pups. 
Best of health to your Golden and his pack.

dlm ny country


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> My goodness he looks all grown up. So handsome!


It happens so quickly. One minute a ball of fluff and now this. His face must still seem baby because people say, “Ooooh, a puppy!” 😀


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

dlmrun2002 said:


> So happy to see your Logan has grown so well and looks awesome. He gets great care and a great life. Very impressed by your breeder too. I wouldn't blink a bit going from NY to Fla. for one of those pups.
> Best of health to your Golden and his pack.
> 
> dlm ny country


Thank you! I feel so fortunate to have found Robin. It was an easy trip to us and I would have traveled even farther. I couldn’t love sweet Logan more. I know Luke approves from heaven. 

So many people tell me how beautiful he is and ask me where I got him from.

I’m going to do my best to give him a fun life full of adventure and lots of love.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

He’s beautiful! I looked at Noelle today and said, “Where did my puppy go?”


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> He’s beautiful! I looked at Noelle today and said, “Where did my puppy go?”


Thank you! I feel that way sometimes and other times I can tell he's got a lot of puppy in him. 😃


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan enjoying a beautiful meadow today on our walk -- it's back behind our house.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

We used our fire pit for the first time tonight. Took some photos of Logan as we all hung out. He's so handsome and sweet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Logan's such a handsome boy, the pictures are great!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> Thank you! I feel so fortunate to have found Robin. It was an easy trip to us and I would have traveled even farther. I couldn’t love sweet Logan more. I know Luke approves from heaven.
> 
> So many people tell me how beautiful he is and ask me where I got him from.
> 
> I’m going to do my best to give him a fun life full of adventure and lots of love.


You already are!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Logan's such a handsome boy, the pictures are great!


Thank you! Everyone comments on how beautiful he is!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> You already are!


He seems to be enjoying himself!

That last sad sack photo is because I wouldn't let him eat sticks, dirt, or pebbles. 😅


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

diane0905 said:


> Thank you! Everyone comments on how beautiful he is!


I know he's a Prism's boy and she has beautiful pups and dogs.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

From today's walk. He's a happy boy.












I trimmed his paw pads today and his tail. Tomorrow, I'll do his ears and the tops of his feet. It's about time for a bath. We've had a busy and fun life exploring this mountain neighborhood. Logan loves going off road and into paths in the woods. We enjoy exploring.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow look at that beautiful mane he's growing.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> Wow look at that beautiful mane he's growing.


Thank you. I know. I was raking and then brushing him today and said "Look at you, Logan!" I really noticed when I was brushing his chest area. He needs a spa day. We've been spending so much time exploring and this area we are in is a rain forest. They usually get 80" of rain a year and are already past 90" this year. We've been caught in it a time or two.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm sure he doesn't mind the rain. He looks great!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> I'm sure he doesn't mind the rain. He looks great!


Thanks. He does not! I have even stopped talking about looking like a crazed version of Shirley Temple. 🤣


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

The first photo is from our walk yesterday. I love his sweet face.

The next one is from this morning and he just got up in the chair beside me at the dining table (I was using my computer) and it made me laugh. I took that hint and we headed out to walk. It's a good thing we did because it has been raining ever since! 

We started Adolescent Obedience class and are enjoying. Logan acts kukuku for the first 10 minutes, but then settles in and shows the lady he actually knows some things. He can't help himself as he hasn't been in a room with six dog friend opportunities before. There's one sheep dog whose hair has been cut shorter and she's quite pretty. Her name is Phoebe. Well, Phoebe likes Logan and the feeling is mutual. It gets entertaining. haha

The dogs in the class are nine months (Logan), two years (Phoebe), and the other four are all almost three years old I think. There's one little terrier who isn't any bigger than Toto from The Wizard of Oz and the man says he's aggressive. He's cute as a button. We are spread out about eight feet from each other.

So far we've been walking along with them loose lead walking, turning about face to the right and to the left, sit staying, and down staying. Logan can down stay with me leaving the room at home, but Phoebe keeps batting her eyes at him and it's a bit distracting. We are working on it. Phoebe needs to stop with her come hither ways. 🤣


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Today's photos. I love Logan so much. He's a really good boy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Today's walk. The flower beds are at our front gate sign and nobody caught us hanging out in them. haha He likes that area. 

The last photo is him sitting beside me after a very hilly 2.5 mile walk asking me "What are we doing next, mommy?!!" lol


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

diane0905 said:


> Thank you! I feel so fortunate to have found Robin. It was an easy trip to us and I would have traveled even farther. I couldn’t love sweet Logan more. I know Luke approves from heaven.
> 
> So many people tell me how beautiful he is and ask me where I got him from.
> 
> I’m going to do my best to give him a fun life full of adventure and lots of love.


I'm getting a puppy next week and I keep thinking about Ranger. We lost Ranger around the same time you lost your Luke. I agree, our sweet dogs, who loved us so very much, would want us to be happy and send down lots of love. The breeder confirmed the pregnancy exactly one year to the day that Ranger went to the Rainbow Bridge. I take that as a sign from Ranger!! I can't wait to get my new family member and have enjoyed looking at pictures of your very handsome Luke!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

windfair said:


> I'm getting a puppy next week and I keep thinking about Ranger. We lost Ranger around the same time you lost your Luke. I agree, our sweet dogs, who loved us so very much, would want us to be happy and send down lots of love. The breeder confirmed the pregnancy exactly one year to the day that Ranger went to the Rainbow Bridge. I take that as a sign from Ranger!! I can't wait to get my new family member and have enjoyed looking at pictures of your very handsome Luke!


Thank you so much and I'm very excited for you! I know you can't wait to have him home with you. Logan has turned out to be such a joy and I'm sure you will be feeling the same way about your new puppy soon.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

From this morning's walk. He has a new collar and leash, but you can't see his collar in this photo because he's getting so much pretty hair. He keeps me smiling, for obvious reasons.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good morning!

Logan and I are going to our fourth adolescent obedience classes today. Logan gets so excited to see other dogs and has trouble reeling that in for the first ten minutes. I bought him a martingale and traffic lead. He walks fine with me until he sees other dogs and then he gets excited and lunges. I'm putting him in a sit, treating, creating distance and such. He's gotten better with people and lets them walk on by. He's great at staying by my side otherwise -- isn't bothered by cars, golf carts, etc. I let him take sniff breaks along the way. 

Anyhoo, the last class she started going on about a nose collar and I fear she will want to put one on Logan today. He'll be excited for sure because it's pouring and we couldn't do our morning walk. I don't like nose collars and Logan isn't going to wear one. I think he's doing pretty well for a ten month old Golden Retriever. The next youngest dog is two and the others are three year olds, plus one four. She brought out tennis balls the last class. I've been playing a lot of fetch with him. It went how you would expect. 🤣


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Today's obedience class went better than expected. It was monsooning today so I couldn't take Logan for a walk pre-class. During class, a delivery man showed up by surprise. Logan sat/stayed like a pro -- as did one other dog -- the rest of the class went nuts. Barking, moving all around, and such. One couldn't even calm down after the delivery man left for a while. 

I think this is probably indicative of how many packages come to my house. lolol We've been in a remodel and it has been grand central station for deliveries. Logan thought the delivery guy was ho hum.

He also did much better when I stacked him and ignored her crazy tennis ball antics. lol


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Please tell Logan that he looks quite handsome in his new collar and leash!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> Please tell Logan that he looks quite handsome in his new collar and leash!


I will! The collar is gray with some white and yellow designs. Thank you!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Back home in Columbia, so we took the opportunity to swim. Logan is becoming right at home in the pool.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Great swimming shots! Love those paws!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> Great swimming shots! Love those paws!


Thank you!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thinking about jumping into the deep end yesterday. No quite yet. Luke had a progression. He did this going back and forth (sans the tail chasing, although he would zoomie), then he started pawing the water, then he finally started jumping from the side to his float and into the water. Later, he jumped straight in. We didn't get the pool until Luke was two years old. Logan is ten months and getting braver quickly.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan went to the vet today for his preventatives and he weighs 61lbs at almost ten months old. He walked right in like a pro and she said he just looked at the other dogs without being over friendly, so he's getting better the more dogs he sees.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

From today's walk. We stop and hang out in a park area with benches. 

Logan had obedience class today. He walked ahead of me a bit, which he doesn't do on walks. I think he really admires the lady sheepdog that was in front of us.

She asked us to have them do puppy pushups today and stay while we walked half moons around them. Logan will do that like a pro. She even walked real close right beside us and he didn't budge.

He didn't perform well in the tennis ball challenge today. 😅

We are taking a long line to class next time and some sort of gross high value treats. I can't remember if she said it was some animals intestines or what. lol I believe it's called tripe.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Walking along with Logan:






And a photo from our walk this morning:


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

This morning's walk. Logan just keeps getting prettier and prettier. He loves taking walks. We practice our obedience homework on the way. Today we practiced turning on a pivot to go in the other direction (this way), me turning into him (out of the way) -- he's a pro at both of those, Halt, down/stay, sit, and let's go, I stop him on different empty drives and we practice him sitting/staying as I half circle or full circle him.

He loves the white squirrels here. They are pretty cool looking.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Handsome boy ... looks like he needs to watch his treat intake Diane! Drop about 3# ...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Handsome boy ... looks like he needs to watch his treat intake Diane! Drop about 3# ...


Thanks! Does he? He was 61lbs at the vet's last week. Is that too much? We are walking about four miles a day in the mountains and he has two cups of kibble (Life's Abundance Puppy) in the morning and two cups at night.

And yes -- a bazillion training treats in class and during other training.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Maybe take him to the adult (with grain)Version. And take a 1/2 cup off to be replaced w the treats. You are doing such a lovely job w him! The number doesn't sound off but he does look a tad chubbs!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Maybe take him to the adult (with grain)Version. And take a 1/2 cup off to be replaced w the treats. You are doing such a lovely job w him! The number doesn't sound off but he does look a tad chubbs!!


I thought he did too -- at least pretty sturdy for sure. I asked Brian (hubby) about it two weeks ago, but he always thinks I'm over-thinking things. Then when the vet said 61lbs, I thought that doesn't sound bad. I don't think they always get accurate weights, however, if the dog is moving and such or if they are weighing quickly because they are busy. I will start doing the 1/2 cup less thing for this evening's meal because I'm definitely treating him more since class started. I break the into small pieces and they are training treats.

At first in the mountains, I wasn't carrying treats because I thought a bear would eat us. 🤣 I've seen three so far and they are pretty skittish! There's one on the street behind us across the meadow who is he biggest black bear I've ever seen. I don't walk down there. 

Anyway, I just bought a new bag of dog food and will switch him over next bag. I was wondering when I should and figured at the latest by a year old. 

Thanks for the advice! He's a sweet and smart boy!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Walking A Circle Around Logan


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Halt, Sit, Down, Stay, Sit and construction distraction


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

This way and Look Out


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

We decided to check out the meadows in the neighborhood today. They are beautiful. I plan to walk them more often. Logan really enjoyed. I think the bears hang out on the fringes sometimes, but they are skittish and we carry bear spray.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sweet Logan. He makes me smile.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Happy Tuesday from Logan. We went on a three mile walk this morning.




























I whistled at him right before this look:


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

He is so handsome!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JulesAK said:


> He is so handsome!!


Thank you! He always cocks his head when I whistle at him. lol


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I could eat that headpiece up ... he's really looking good Diane!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> I could eat that headpiece up ... he's really looking good Diane!


He's so pretty! Everyone says so and loves him when we pass. He's so smart too. He walks so well with me on his leash now. We don't run into many dogs up here and those excite him (he wants to play), but I think class is helping him with that because he's doing better each week. I had him in the meadow today on his long line. No bears, thank goodness, but I'm prepared if one shows up. He just stares at deer and smiles. I don't know what he will think of a bear.

I did what you said and cut back his food by half a cup. I give him two cups in the morning and a cup and a half at night. I'm watching his treat intake more carefully also. Another woman in class told me her dog had gained weight from her taking those classes due to so many treats, so she has backed up his food big time on class day. When I'm training Logan on my own he doesn't get a treat every single time he does something I tell him to do. I spread that out and we operate on praise.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> Thank you! He always cocks his head when I whistle at him. lol


That is adorable!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> That is adorable!


I wish I could whistle a tune. That would really entertain him. lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Today's walk. We went 3.5 miles and climbed 31 flights of stairs, according to my Apple watch. We're resting now. 










This photo is when we made it back home. He's standing on the wall surrounding our fire pit.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Why doesn’t he look tired?!? Im exhausted just thinking about it!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> Why doesn’t he look tired?!? Im exhausted just thinking about it!!


I let him take that pit stop at the fire pit so I could catch my breath. lol


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

beautiful boy!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Dunmar said:


> beautiful boy!


Thank you!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I've been a busy bee. Logan and I have been doing a lot of walking. We've been back in Columbia for a bit, but head back to Cashiers on Tuesday. The weather cooled down in Columbia, so we've been able to walk here as much as we are able to in the mountains. 

This first photo is blurry, but I glanced over to my right tonight from the sofa (watching a movie) and this was what was facing me. It made me smile:










A few other photos:




























Those were from during and right after our walk yesterday. Logan is such a good boy. People in the neighborhood love him.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Of couse they do!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Love the pic of them together!!! I have one of my girls like that but Noelle is squashing Stella 🤣 Abby looks so happy with Logan!

such a lovely boy!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Love the pic of them together!!! I have one of my girls like that but Noelle is squashing Stella 🤣 Abby looks so happy with Logan!
> 
> such a lovely boy!


Thank you! Squashing definitely goes on here also!! Logan will completely sit on Abby and I hear a noise of protest and realize it. I keep an eye out for that since she weighs nothing compared to him. 🤪 They do have a lot of fun together playing. Abby gets vocal. I think she makes up for the size difference with her "words" 🤣


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Two more just because -- these are from this morning's walk. Our weather here in Columbia, S.C. is gorgeous! 

In the one where Logan is looking up, he saw a helicopter and did not want to budge. I let him take his time and watch it. It made me smile because Luke always loved airplanes & helicopters. One time a neighbor even came out of his house and asked, "What is that dog looking at?!" because Luke used to watch planes until he could no longer see them.


----------



## CoastGuard momma (Sep 1, 2020)

diane0905 said:


> Good morning! All is happy in our world.
> 
> We picked up our sweet new puppy Logan yesterday in Ocala, Florida from Robin Bowen at Prism Goldens.
> 
> ...


Oh my! I know this post is “old”’but he is absolutely adorable! I can only imagine how big he is now!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

CoastGuard momma said:


> Oh my! I know this post is “old”’but he is absolutely adorable! I can only imagine how big he is now!


Thanks! That's him in the photo directly above on this page. Last weigh in (early September), he was 61lbs. He is getting to be a grown up boy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan's life has been full lately. Besides walking with me each day (four miles split into two walks), he's in his second five week session of Adolescent Obedience, plus we found a doggie daycare to have fun and play with other dogs.

In obedience class, we are working on them walking up to each other within a foot and them not lunging or anything. I thought Logan would lose it here, but he actually held his ground and kept his eyes on me when an Australian Shepherd lunged at him. Good Logan! Logan is also the only A+ student in there for down stay. The new class is all dogs his age. I love that. They are all between 10 months and one year. There are three Australian Shepherds (all beautiful!), Logan, a pretty black doodle who wants to play with Logan, and one little dog that looks like the Wizard of Oz dog on crack. lolol He's so cute though. Anyway, Logan is the only one who doesn't bounce back up. I think it's because we always practice that one on walks. Logan still has to work on the tennis ball thing, but he's getting so much better. He doesn't really lunge at them anymore and sometimes he'll let them go by without moving at all.

The daycare I found is awesome. They train with them, they take them on hikes, they play, they bathe, they do teaching podcasts, etc. Now, normally I wouldn't be a doggie daycare person because I like doing all of that stuff with Logan. Since he's having difficulty walking by other dogs on a lead, however, and since he hasn't really had much time to meet and play with other dogs just for fun -- I decided to let him and see if that helps him to get more used to being around them. The other thing I like even though I don't generally board my dogs is this place has someone in the boarding place all night long and the owner lives in a house right beside the parking lot and has cameras/sound so she can check in on them remotely. All good signs to me. So, when we are in the mountains I think I will let Logan go a couple of days a week to get him more used to other dogs.

That's about all we have going on.

Oh! And I have arranged to have him start pre-agility foundation type training beginning in November once we get back to Columbia from the mountains.

Here's a couple of recent photos -- the one sitting is in the mountains and the standing one is home in Columbia:


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

So all grown up! Awwwww.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> So all grown up! Awwwww.


Yes! Getting to be a big boy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

The young woman at the daycare today said, "We just love Logan! We can't get over how beautiful he is. His head is perfect!"
I'm not bragging or anything. lol


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

diane0905 said:


> The young woman at the daycare today said, "We just love Logan! We can't get over how beautiful he is. His head is perfect!"
> I'm not bragging or anything. lol


I 'liked' this post but you know- I really LOVE it.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> I 'liked' this post but you know- I really LOVE it.


Ha -- I actually thought of you when she said it.

In obedience class today we were practicing walking up to other dogs to about a foot apart. He did so good. One of the ladies has a gorgeous Australian Shepherd who is Logan's age. When they came up to us she said, "Logan. Don't tell the rest of the class, but you and (her dog's name/I can't remember) are the most beautiful dogs in this group." lolol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

We've had a full day today. Logan walked 3.5 miles and we went to obedience class. He is zonked. These are from today's walk:



















Logan did great in obedience again today. We did some off leash work and I walked half moons around him. He does that easily when it's just us, but I thought he might break stay because there were five dogs around us, their people, and there is a playground right behind the fence. The kids were out and lively. Logan stayed put. Yay!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

This animated witch is around 35 years old. Logan was somewhat interested. 😅 

Logan meets a Witch


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

One more...

Logan and a Raven


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Too funny😅 he’s adorable


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

livduse said:


> Too funny😅 he’s adorable


Thank you! He's a funny boy. The witch video is long. I couldn't get her to work. lol My mother (RIP) gave her to me either right before my daughter (who is 35) was born or right after. I can't believe she still works. Well, she kind of still works.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yay!! We had a progress moment today.

I'm back in Columbia and Logan saw a pair of dogs coming (Albus & Mabel) heading our way. Logan usually goes NUTS wanting to meet and greet with them so badly. I said to him, "Walk on Up" as they approached and he looked at me like he comprehended and started walking with me towards them. That's the command we use in obedience class when we practice walking up to other dogs and sitting politely about a foot before we get to them. Logan did it!!! Yay!! PTL!! 😅 I then said, "Okay" to release him and he politely sniffed them and they him. The lady (Gingi) said, "Oh! Look how good he's doing!" 

He also had a stellar day on his lead and another lady complimented him when he auto sat and stayed while I talked to her for a few minutes.

It all made me happy. It's nice when all the work pays off.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I had to be out of town four nights, so Logan and I were separated. I feel it was probably harder on me than it was on him. haha

Here he is freshly bathed. We are reunited and just had a 2.5 mile walk.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I took Logan to the Village Green Park in Cashiers, N.C. today. It's a good place for me to take him to get him more accustomed to being around people and other dogs. I can keep enough distance that he doesn't get over tempted. Today, I let him sniff all around and then I put him about 15 feet off the pathway as people and dogs walked by. He did so good in his sit/stay. I would have walked him by other dogs, but I never know what other people are going to let their dogs do and I don't want to set Logan up for failure

We also went over by the playground -- about 15 feet away again. This nice man started talking to me about Logan and acknowledged he knew I was training him. He called his kids over and I took a one step/sit approach to get over to them and Logan did great. Once we made it to the fence, I said "Okay" and he licked their little hands. They loved him.

To top it all off, I took him to the middle of a picnic table area -- decently spread out -- with people at all three tables. We practiced half mooning, down stay, and short recalls. He did great!

The only thing he had a little trouble with was when we were leaving, he was so excited he kept wanting to walk out in front of me, so we did a lot of going in the opposite direction, rinse, repeat. We finally made it to the car. 🤪


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

His little bothers(2) and sisters (6) are getting baths today and I can hardly believe it's been nearly a year since Logan was born... I will be glad when sibs from repeat breeding go home! My back is seriously killing me. A friend has a grocery cart she is going to loan me, so I can avoid 17 walks back and forth to the grooming area from the puppy pen... thinking this might be a game changer!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> His little bothers(2) and sisters (6) are getting baths today and I can hardly believe it's been nearly a year since Logan was born... I will be glad when sibs from repeat breeding go home! My back is seriously killing me. A friend has a grocery cart she is going to loan me, so I can avoid 17 walks back and forth to the grooming area from the puppy pen... thinking this might be a game changer!


Oh man. I bet they are all so beautiful and fluffy! I can't imagine doing what you do, but I am a very happy recipient of your labors. I bet puppies in a grocery cart will be so cute! lol

I left the groomer at daycare a note and told them not to cut his hair in any way -- bath only. I also wrote a note about not liking furminator de-shedding type tools and I use an undercoat rake. I'm sure they are already starting to think I'm cuckoo. lol It's not like I'm a professional groomer, but I don't want anyone messing with his coat unless I really feel confident they know what they are doing. I wish we were neighbors. I'm sure you are glad we are not. lol

Logan gets so many compliments and is such a good dog. He's also full of energy and in rare form this morning. haha I keep explaining the concept of me needing coffee to him, but he's not impressed. He wedged himself between me and the arm of the couch to make sure I knew he was here.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

We went to the Village Green Park in Cashiers, NC today. It was such a beautiful day and Logan always makes the park even prettier.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

He sure does!!
Jules


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

We also got bad news the last time we were in obedience class in Brevard. The lady has grown on me and Logan is doing so much better since we've been going. She's a good trainer of me so Logan can know what I'm telling him to do (haha). I was hoping to get Logan going again with her in the spring (we are heading home in November for the winter.) 

She let the class know she is moving back to the Pacific Northwest. She wasn't planning on it and has had her business in the location she is in for ten years. The owner of the building sent her a text (ugh!) to let her know he had sold the building and she needed to be out by the end of December. She told him she wished he had let her know the building was up for sale so she could make plans and he said, "I'm not required to by law." Jeez. She said she just decided she would head back to where she was from because she at least knows a few people there. 

Boo. Hiss.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JulesAK said:


> He sure does!!
> Jules


Thank you!! 💕


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

So handsome!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> So handsome!


Thank you! He's such a good boy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm back in Columbia now. We packed up our mountain home somewhat as I headed this way for a few weeks. It has been a while since I've been home this long and we are going to enjoy it. I took Logan for over four miles today. We were combing the neighborhood for a lost Labradoodle (Bentley) Logan knows and likes. He's very sweet. He went missing at 8:00 this morning after running out of his yard and running into a car. His owner said he was limping a little, but could still move up the road pretty quickly. He's only a couple of months older than Logan. 

I walked over 10 miles today looking for him. He was found later tonight and they think he is okay. I'm sure he was very scared and I hope not too much emotional stuff from the near death by car. 

I'm sorry if this offends anyone, but I hate invisible fencing. 

Sorry for the lack of Logan photos in this post. I'm going to give him a good bath tomorrow and I will take some photos. He's doing well. Beautiful. Sweet. Funny.

I'm arranging continued training for him/me while I'm in these parts.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I laughed today because I looked over and caught Logan trying to join Abby in her crate. 😅



















He's a silly boy. Abby is very patient. Her crate is 24" and his is 48" -- lol.


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

He sure is a handsome fella!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

livduse said:


> He sure is a handsome fella!!


Thank you! He gets lots of compliments and keeps us laughing. He has quite a fun personality.


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

He’s a good looking pup. Very handsome! He has a wonderful coat for just a year old.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

granite7 said:


> He’s a good looking pup. Very handsome! He has a wonderful coat for just a year old.


Thanks so much! I really love his coat also. I know he'll get much more. My last Golden's just kept coming in fuller and fuller.


----------



## AshleeRose (Oct 18, 2019)

Logan is absolutely gorgeous! I love how involved you are with him.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> This animated witch is around 35 years old. Logan was somewhat interested. 😅
> 
> Logan meets a Witch


Logan was pretty underwhelmed by that witch!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> One more...
> 
> Logan and a Raven


This one got Oskie barking. He hates crows (or loves them).


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

AshleeRose said:


> Logan is absolutely gorgeous! I love how involved you are with him.


Thank you! He's a joy to be around.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> This one got Oskie barking. He hates crows (or loves them).


hahaha I was just watching a virtual AKC manners video and the girl was showing how dogs should act when the doorbell rings. The doorbell rang on the video and Logan ran to the door. 🤪

Logan just watches the Halloween birds. He's not so impressed. He became too interested over time in the witch my mother gave me 35 years ago, so I've been teaching him she is not his. Hopefully, he won't eat her. lol


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

You never know! I would put her on a high shelf if he is left alone with her!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> You never know! I would put her on a high shelf if he is left alone with her!


I moved her behind a gate. He chewed a little bit of her broom straw. lol My mother probably smiled from heaven.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Happy Halloween Eve from Logan! He's had his bath now. I still need to trim his ears and feet. Toenails done and ears clean. Abby is in the first photo if you look hard. lol We were heading out on our walk.

One of the witches is camera shy. 🤪


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan's first Halloween:



















I didn't dress him up. Maybe next year. 

He did so well! My grands, daughter and son-in-law came over and they were dressed up in costumes and lively. We had chili, Mexican cornbread, and watched (once the grands left) Young Frankenstein. It was a good night. My brother-in-law came over too and watched the movie with us. Logan is getting really good about settling down. The kids ate at a kiddie table in the middle of the room and he only approached sniffing once. Grace (granddaughter) said, "Logan. Not yours!" and he listened. He just laid on the floor by them and played with a toy until they finished eating.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Now that I'm back in Columbia, I've lined up an obedience type trainer and a lady to help me work on pre-agility stuff with Logan. I'll see what he thinks of that.

Logan is getting better and better on a leash as we walk around at home in the neighborhood. He's learned to walk on up politely to other dogs and even sits before I release him to greet politely.

I was at a four way stop and a neighbor rolled down the window and asked me how I got him to sit and stay like that at stops. haha Sit and stay wasn't so tough to teach. I'm more impressed with him staying right beside me as we walk through the hood.

I'm babysitting this week from Thursday to Sunday. Next week I'm going to really start focusing on getting Logan out and about to get him more and more used to new faces/places. Neighborhood walking gets boring.

I've noticed Logan is getting calmer. He jumps onto my bed -- has a great vertical leap -- and I lay on it beside him and he'll actually calm down and snuggle. I told him at that rate, he'll get to sleep in our bed soon. I'm teaching him to depart the bed via piled up pillows. I guess I'd better pull out the dog stairs again. 

Logan will be one at the end of this month! Hard to believe. I'll stop posting in this thread then since he will move beyond one year. I'll start him a thread in the photos section.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Baby-sitting from today until Sunday. Only one is out of school so far today. Hoping they wear each other out. lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Video of Logan and Adler (3) playing. I think Logan is really good/gentle with Adler for an 11 month old Golden. 

Logan and Adler playing


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Cute video! Logan has a sweet and gentle soul.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

granite7 said:


> Cute video! Logan has a sweet and gentle soul.


Thank you! Usually the kids hang out, but don't play quite that lively with him. I was glad to see him not knocking Adler over and having such a fun time.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good morning from Logan and Abby:



















Oh! And Abby went to the groomer about five days ago. I don't know what the heck they used on her (it was a mild sweet smell), but Logan was relentless trying to express his admiration for four days. I almost shampooed her again to get the smell off of her. 

All is back to normal now. Interesting. lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan and I had a showing great progress moment today. 

We were walking down the road and the front door was wide open to a house because new neighbors are moving in. All of a sudden bounding out the door came a very vocal large Doodle of some sort. I had time to tell Logan to sit and stay, which he did!! She came all the way up and he stayed put until I released him. Yay! I'm so proud of him because Logan wants to meet and greet so much because he's a wonderful friendly dog. It's exciting when all the hours of training pay off. 

The woman was very nice, by the way. She hollered "She's friendly!" as her dog came running over and apologized profusely. She said the dog is two years old. She also told me she knows about seven ladies who like to get together to let their dogs play in a fenced in area and asked me if I'd be interested. She said they are all friendly and play well together. That's a yes. As soon as she gets settled in, she said she'd make sure to get in touch. I hope that pans out. 

We are supposed to go to our first agility class tomorrow if the weather pans out. I don't think it's going to. Boo. I'm also having a phone conference with the potential obedience trainer lady. Meanwhile, I've been working away with Logan. His listening skills are improving with each passing day. I don't know how long adolescence lasts -- I suppose it varies as far as behavior goes -- but he's doing very well at the moment.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

That is hilarious!! Stella did that to Noelle when she was 8 weeks old. I have a picture of Stella asleep in a 24” kennel and Noelle asleep on the floor. 😂 And it’s still a moment if you find Noelle casually sleeping in her crate- more likely to find Stella asleep in it!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> That is hilarious!! Stella did that to Noelle when she was 8 weeks old. I have a picture of Stella asleep in a 24” kennel and Noelle asleep on the floor. 😂 And it’s still a moment if you find Noelle casually sleeping in her crate- more likely to find Stella asleep in it!!


I love silly antics. 😅 Goldens are so much fun.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

We have rain most of the day today, so Logan and I decided to heck with it. It wasn't terrible this morning and he needs his exercise. 

He loves a rain walk anyway and splashing in the puddles.









We have a trip to the vet today for Kennel Cough vaccine. I'll get him weighed and see where we are. I can feel his ribs, but he looks so big in some of these photos. He has a ton of hair for this age. 

I talked to a trainer and we are starting next week or the week after. His first pre-agility foundations was canceled due to rain. We would have done it anyway. 

He saw his new neighborhood friend today -- Biscuit the Doodle. So sweet! Logan loves Biscuit.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Took Logan to the vet. He will be a year old on 11/29 and weighs 67lbs. Vet said, “He’s gorgeous!! Everything is perfect!” 😀

And, Robin, if you read this the vet also said, "Logan is what I consider to be a perfect Golden Retriever."

I thought you'd like that one. I felt proud like I'm the one who gave birth to him.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

On Biscuit... don't let neighbors 'watch' him anytime you are not around... an intact doodle bitch + your gorgeous boy might be the temptation for them....and lmk when she's spayed and I will send a 'get well soon' biscuit for her.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> On Biscuit... don't let neighbors 'watch' him anytime you are not around... an intact doodle bitch + your gorgeous boy might be the temptation for them....and lmk when she's spayed and I will send a 'get well soon' biscuit for her.


Oh, no worries. They've only met with him on leash and I was going to ask her about Biscuit/let her know Logan is intact before any off leash play goes on. I would definitely be there. I've only ever turned him over to that daycare in Cashiers so he could play with other dogs. They are nice and it's a good daycare, but it makes me nervous because I don't like other people watching my dogs. They know he's intact and separate the dogs.

LOL about the biscuit. That's the third Biscuit I know of in the neighborhood. We have a Biscuit two houses over who looks like he weighs around 8lbs tops. He thinks he's Cujo -- a little Terrier of some sort. They leave him in the yard and we have tons of hawks. It drives me nuts.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

So, I'm excited to say I volunteered for The Greater Columbia Obedience Club for four hours today.

Logan was signed up for puppy kindergarten way back when he was 16 weeks old, but the virus shut us down. I've found some other training opportunities for him -- not much -- 10 weeks in Brevard in adolescent obedience. I also have found a local trainer to start working with him beginning the first week of December -- weekly for 8 weeks -- and then a lifetime of weekly workshops.

I have checked in with an agility lady, but not sure if I want to do that or not. I'm just checking things out. He'd be pre-agility foundation work anyway because of his age. We'll meet with her on Wednesday weather permitting. She's a bit further away. The GCOC is only 15 minutes from my home.

I just happened a few days ago to check in on the GCOC website. They've been locked down tight except for already existing members being able to use the facilities to work with their dogs. Well, there was an event listed and they were asking for volunteers. I'm a pending member and I need eight hours of volunteer work.

The event was Novice Obedience and All Level Rally Trials, so I signed up to be the door monitor. I immediately got demoted to hall monitor when I arrived (hahaha) because it was my first time and she said the job was too much for someone brand new. All I had to do was keep things rolling with one dog being put into a practice room, one dog being on deck and one being on the course. I could handle those duties. I enjoyed the duty also because I could stand in the doorway and watch all the dogs do their thing, see the judge in action, and get a feel for what goes on. With my initial duty, I would have been outside and not seen any of it so that worked out well.

I met the president of the club and he was very nice. He said they are getting ready to get very small classes going (probably just two dogs at a time) and some private lessons. I showed him Logan's photo and told him about him and how we want to be involved. He said Logan is still young and very malleable so he would get the obedience trainer to call me and set something up for me. He seemed to think obedience would be better for Logan and said some Goldens really excel at it. I have no idea what we can excel at, but I'm very happy to finally get word something is going on at our local club.

It was fun seeing all the dogs and watch them practice and then compete!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie and I took a pre-agility foundation class called working as partners. We loved it and learned a lot about working together. It gave me a whole different way to train with him and was lots of fun. He was right around a year old when we took it and he was the youngest in the class. We did a tiny bit of work on jumps but they were very cognizant of the need to keep the bar low for him due to his age. It was at a step over height.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> Rukie and I took a pre-agility foundation class called working as partners. We loved it and learned a lot about working together. It gave me a whole different way to train with him and was lots of fun. He was right around a year old when we took it and he was the youngest in the class. We did a tiny bit of work on jumps but they were very cognizant of the need to keep the bar low for him due to his age. It was at a step over height.


Good to know. I haven’t met this person yet, but will Wednesday. Logan will be one on the 29th. I’m excited about being able to find him some opportunities to give both of us guidance. I think it sounds like fun and I want him to enjoy what we do and enjoy working with me.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Beautiful day in the neighborhood here! This is as we were about to head out on our walk.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Love that sweet face. He gets more gorgeous every month! The word majestic popped into my mind when I saw the first picture.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> Love that sweet face. He gets more gorgeous every month! The word majestic popped into my mind when I saw the first picture.


Thank you! I love how handsome he is also.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Today we did a pre-agility foundations class for the first time. Oh my. That was fun! He loved it. He went over a very low gate (hardly a gate) to a target easily and with consistency. He was so perky out there and ready to go, she decided to use the long straight tunnel to just see if he would go through it and he went through it quickly and like it was not intimidating at all. He came back to me easily also once she had him. Then she made it curved and he went through it even without being able to see a person on the other end. Then he went through the curve and over the low gate to the target. 

He did not paws up onto a small bowl turned upside down. I think he thought the surface area was too small. When I got him home, he did paws up onto a yoga block for me. We'll work on that. It's been a while since I've taught him paws up and when I did I used my gym step up risers which is at least 12 X 12". We did some other target stuff where his rear feet were up on something and his front paws came off towards the target. He learned that pretty quickly.

One time when we were talking we let him wander off sniffing. He got to the other side of the ring and when I called him to come he came charging over. I appreciate him showing proper behavior in front of new instructors. 

We signed up for more. Logan was really enjoying himself and the instructor is super nice.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

We are in Cashiers, NC for the weekend. The weather is perfect. There’s a big dog park in our neighborhood that is almost always empty. It was today, so we took Logan and Abby out for some Chuck-It fun. The last photo is Logan and me sitting on our front porch


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I took some photos (surprise! lol) of Logan while we were out on our walk yesterday. The fall weather has been gorgeous. Logan needs a bath, but we have rain coming so I may wait. His birthday is coming up and he needs to be all fluffed and pretty to celebrate. I've ordered him a couple of new toys.

His first class with the obedience club is tonight at 7:00. Tomorrow he has agility foundations.

I walked him four miles yesterday and we also played in the backyard by the pool. I was throwing a red rubber ball for him to fetch. It was very bouncy and one time bounced into the pool. Logan is fast and was charging at it, but he stopped on a dime at the edge and was leaning forward in a strong stance. He looked at me and at the ball. lol I told him to wait and I would get it. He did, thank goodness, or bath day would have been yesterday.

We worked on two on, two off and paws up onto a yoga block yesterday.

Oh! Something Logan just seems to know is "slow" -- when I went to the rally and obedience trials I noticed that was something they did on the course. I started just saying "slow" to Logan and going slower and he slows right down until I say let's go again.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

He looks just fabulous! And! Happy birthday!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> He looks just fabulous! And! Happy birthday!


Thank you! He's a good boy.

Someone just told me on our walk she wished her dog was as well behaved. Logan has his occasional moments, but her dog was pretty cuckoo at the time. lol Another lady introduced herself and told me she has a wild two year old German Shepherd and can Logan play with him. Ummmm.  I need to hook up those two dogs so they can play together. lolol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

So, I really, really like the president of the obedience club here. He taught our lesson last night. It was one on one. He complimented Logan, so that made him seem extra nice. lol Logan knew all the things from intermediate obedience, so he said we would just move on to the advanced class stuff next time! He told me to just show him everything I could think of Logan knows and I went through Logan's talents (lol) -- it was weird because that time can be Logan's witching hour (around 5:00 to 7:00 or so), but Logan felt like putting on a show for this man. It was fun! 

He even asked us to do a couple of things we haven't done and Logan must have spoken this man's language. He asked me to take a treat and slow motion take it from up near my face down to Logan's nose. He said the minute Logan went for it to close my hand. I've taught Logan impulse control with a flat hand in the past. Logan didn't budge for that treat. He kept my watching my eyes and ignoring the treat. He's such a good boy. He said Logan was very attentive to whatever I'm doing.

One thing he was acting insane about was the circle of cones in the room. I mean nutty and persistent for a bit. He has cones and we had them in our Brevard obedience class. I told the man I didn't know why he was acting so crazy about the cones. He said each one had essential oils on them for scenting work.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan is experiencing his first Christmas tree. So far, it's still standing.

Logan got his birthday bath today. We have rain coming, but he needed a bath and has to be fluffy for his first birthday tomorrow. I'll post his birthday photos tomorrow and then he has graduated from this forum. 😊






































He looks a little like Hugh Hefner in his drying coat. It has his name on it and is so cute. I just bought it and put it on him to sop up some of the water and then we headed outside for a blow dry.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It's hard to believe it's been a year. I repeated that breeding and have his full sister who is named Catkin who's now about 3.5 mo old. She's precious. Never a foot out of place. Happy birthday sweet boy!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> It's hard to believe it's been a year. I repeated that breeding and have his full sister who is named Catkin who's now about 3.5 mo old. She's precious. Never a foot out of place. Happy birthday sweet boy!


I know! This past year really went by quickly. That's a breeding worth repeating because it sure produced gorgeous dogs. I'm sure Catkin is beautiful. I love her name. Logan is so handsome. People tell me/him all the time and ask where I got him.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

This is Logan's farewell to this section and thread. I posted his birthday photos in the picture forum. Goodness that year went by quickly!! It's been a crazy year and Logan and Abby made it through the year barely noticing, although Abby has noticed the new addition to the family. 

Anyway, I saved one birthday photo for this thread. Logan made the year one of our best years ever despite the happening world.

For those of you who followed our first year, thank you.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I have loved watching Logan grow into such a handsome, well trained dog. Robin couldn't ask for a better poster child for her great breeding program or a better family for her puppy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> I have loved watching Logan grow into such a handsome, well trained dog. Robin couldn't ask for a better poster child for her great breeding program or a better family for her puppy.


Awww, thank you! I couldn't have asked for a better breeder. Robin really has produced the perfect pup. The good genetics shine. He's so dang smart. I'm trying to keep up with him.  I'm hoping with this coming year, and being able to attend the local obedience club, we will start accomplishing some fun things!


----------

